# Chi ha tradito può darmi parere su questa cosa?



## Loredana (14 Gennaio 2012)

*Chi ha tradito può darmi parere su questa cosa?*

Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


Non è che stai sbagliando. Trovo la tua reazione normale e relativamente pacata.

Hai invaso pesantemente la sua intimità, anche se indagare, nel vostro caso, ti spetta di diritto.

Ti consiglio di non andare oltre col mettere in evidenza le banalità delle sue azioni. Lui ha prodotto un allontanamento dalla vostra coppia e lo ha fatto in quei termini, a te sconosciuti e perciò motivo di vergogna e profondo imbarazzo per lui che probabilmente ha scisso la percezione che preferiva avere bdi se, come persona, e quella che invece  salta fuori dalle sue azioni messe in evidenza dalla tua critica. Stai mettendo in discussione, più o meno a ragione, la sua dignità. Ma lui deve preservarla e non saranno le tue accuse a fargli cambiare idea.

E' chiaro che lui ha delle colpe, ma ti consiglio di abbandonare questa sorta di arringa fatta di prove fondate sulla sua intima simulazione a favore di un colloquio più pacato e teso alla comprensione. Ammesso che ci sia qualcosa da salvare.

Ricordati che quello che lui ha fatto ormai è fatto, risalire alla singola azione e rimarcarla serve a poco, anzi è distruttivo per entrambi. Se hai assoluto bisogno di sapere documentati pure ma poi sii attenta a non degenerare in inutili accuse che hanno il solo risultato di chiudere lui in se stesso. Insomma...le palle dovete tirarle fuori entrambi ora.

Un allontanamento da un rapporto che sembra essere supportato dalla vita parallela e paliativa di uno dei due non è detto che sia il risultato delle azioni del solo traditore. Indaga nel modo giusto e, se è il caso, metti in discussione anche te stessa  e il rapporto di coppia se vuoi produrre risultati utili.


----------



## Loredana (14 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è che stai sbagliando. Trovo la tua reazione normale e relativamente pacata.
> 
> Hai invaso pesantemente la sua intimità, anche se indagare, nel vostro caso, ti spetta di diritto.
> 
> ...




Grazie per gli spunti di riflessione..approfitto ancora della tua gentilezza per domandarti se secondo te un uomo che si comporta in questa maniera possa essere innamorato della moglie...Ci simao presi una pausa perchè io aevo bisogno di metabolizzare la cosa e fare chiarezza..solo che più passa il tempo meno mi sembra di riuscire a sbrogliare la matassa...


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Grazie per gli spunti di riflessione..approfitto ancora della tua gentilezza per domandarti se secondo te un uomo che si comporta in questa maniera possa essere innamorato della moglie...Ci simao presi una pausa perchè io aevo bisogno di metabolizzare la cosa e fare chiarezza..solo che più passa il tempo meno mi sembra di riuscire a sbrogliare la matassa...


Secondo me può essere ancora innamorato o comunque legato, ma questo dovresti percepirlo tu...almeno un po'.

Vedi, non la sbroglierai quella matassa finchè non entri nell'ordine delle idee per cui le sue azioni sono legate essenzialmente al suo intimo. Forse ci sono uomini che trovano un diversivo e si realizzano in modo diverso, ma ce ne sono altri che compensano le proprie necessità nei modi di tuo marito. Non credo che lui abbia provato amore o sentimento in quello che ha fatto, piuttosto credo che scindendo la vita con te e l'esterno abbia perso la consapevolezza e il senso critico che gli permettesse di giudicarsi adeguatamente mentre compiva le sue azioni.  Ora, magari lui è sempre stato cosi e la sua indole e quella del conquistatore (è solo per dire), ma devi chiederti se la sua distrazione e il suo allontanamento dipendano anche da una vostra crisi pregressa.

Tu cosa vorresti? Cosa ti aspetti?


----------



## Sole (14 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ricordati che quello che lui ha fatto ormai è fatto, risalire alla singola azione e rimarcarla serve a poco, anzi è distruttivo per entrambi. Se hai assoluto bisogno di sapere documentati pure ma poi sii attenta a non degenerare in inutili accuse che hanno il solo risultato di chiudere lui in se stesso. Insomma...le palle dovete tirarle fuori entrambi ora.
> 
> Un allontanamento da un rapporto che sembra essere supportato dalla vita parallela e paliativa di uno dei due non è detto che sia il risultato delle azioni del solo traditore. Indaga nel modo giusto e, se è il caso, metti in discussione anche te stessa e il rapporto di coppia se vuoi produrre risultati utili.


Sono d'accordo con JON.

Le tue reazioni sono assolutamente sane e legittime. Ma se vuoi capire davvero quello che è successo, fai in modo che a questa fase di rabbia e incredulità ne segua una di riflessione condivisa.

Nell'arco di una vita di coppia ci può stare l'allontanamento di uno dei due e la conseguente ricerca di nuovi brividi. La chat oggi offre questa possibilità in modo veloce e sbrigativo, ma il meccanismo che sta alla base di un simile comportamento non è poi tanto diverso da quello che spingeva uomini e donne al tradimento quando ancora non esisteva il pc.
Quando il partner si allontana in cerca d'altro la coppia subisce uno scossone. Fai in modo che questo scossone non vi distrugga, ma sia lo stimolo per approfondire il vostro dialogo. E' dura, ma si può fare. L'importante è cercare di razionalizzare un po'.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Grazie per gli spunti di riflessione..approfitto ancora della tua gentilezza per domandarti se secondo te un uomo che si comporta in questa maniera possa essere innamorato della moglie...Ci simao presi una pausa perchè io aevo bisogno di metabolizzare la cosa e fare chiarezza..solo che più passa il tempo meno mi sembra di riuscire a sbrogliare la matassa...


Si "sente" se un uomo ci ama veramente.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Si "sente" se un uomo ci ama veramente.



Ma che stupidaggine


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che stupidaggine


Se non mi sento amata da te c'è qualcosa che non va... o in me o in te. C'e' qualcosa a cui andare veramente a fondo.


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con JON.
> 
> Le tue reazioni sono assolutamente sane e legittime. Ma se vuoi capire davvero quello che è successo, fai in modo che a questa fase di rabbia e incredulità ne segua una di riflessione condivisa.
> 
> ...


Si, Sole, riflessione condivisa è la frase più corretta. E' per questo che le consigliavo di non scuotere oltremisura la dignità del marito. 

Visto che lei sembra disposta al colloquio e alla comprensione è assolutamente necessario che non lo "censuri" o lo metta nelle condizioni di dover ammettere semplicemente la sua immaturità. Cacciarlo di casa, su due piedi e istintivamente, non è proprio la scelta giusta secondo me. O potrebbe pure esserla se tesa ad instaurare il dialogo, in ogni caso se vuole sbrogliare la sua matassa è con lui che deve farlo. Infatti ora sente di trovarsi in un vicolo cieco, ma finchè non assume i nuovi fatti e resta nella sua posizione, nella quale persiste l'idea del "io credevo che lui....", non credo potrà trovare una soluzione esente da conflitti.

L'alternativa è mollarlo. Ci sono figli?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se non mi sento amata da te c'è qualcosa che non va... o in me o in te. C'e' qualcosa a cui andare veramente a fondo.


Vero...
E se vai a fondo lo trovi...
Provato sulla mia pelle.

Infatti mi sono detto...visto non ti amava. Ma non aveva le palle per dirtelo...allora ha cercato di fartelo capire rendendosi odiosa ai tuoi occhi...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


Parlavo oggi delle personalità borderline . Un bel lavoro, una famiglia, una vita sessuale. Una vita sessuale che lo soddisfa? Il problema può stare lì, forse il sesso fra voi è diventato ruotine e cerca stimoli diversi. Certo 35 anni mi sembrano pochini per la classica crisi di mezza età.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


Forse anche lui è represso e ha paura di manifestare tutta la sua sessualità con te.
Vedi ci sono uomini che...
Tu cucini per una vita il pollo e lo bruci.
Ecco lui per amore non ha il coraggio di dirti...cara il tuo pollo è bruciato, come potrebbe? Lui ti ama e pensa alla tua fragilità...se ti dicesse il tuo pollo è bruciato...potrebbe caderti il mondo in testa no?

Un brutto giorno cucini per un tuo amico...e lui ti dice che bruci il pollo...

Sai la tua storia mi ha fatto pensare al film che ho visto ieri sera...shame!

Sai io a 8 anni ho beccato mio padre a farsi una sega con un porno.
Fui preso a cinghiate.
Ovvio non dovevo dirlo alla mamma...
Perchè mai mia madre avrebbe accettato che suo marito guardasse LE ORE...
Perchè quella volta che mia madre beccò nel mio cassetto LE ORE...mi disse che si fece il bagno per quanto sporca si è sentita...e che io dovevo starle distante...perchè ogni tipo di contatto fisico le faceva ribrezzo...

Vedi tu...
Hai solo beccato tuo marito a fare cagate...

Essere figa è condividere questo e dire...
Se vuoi...io per te...quelle cose lì le so fare molto meglio di quelle 4 sfigate con cui chatti...

Figuriamoci se ami un uomo...non sei favorevole a giocare alla puttana per lui...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Parlavo oggi delle personalità borderline . Un bel lavoro, una famiglia, una vita sessuale. Una vita sessuale che lo soddisfa? Il problema può stare lì, forse il sesso fra voi è diventato ruotine e cerca stimoli diversi. Certo 35 anni mi sembrano pochini per la classica crisi di mezza età.


Senti per me è così...
Che problemi ci sono?
Ricordiamoci che la macchina del sesso è una macchina micidiale nell'offerta...
Dio che palle....tu non puoi cliccare su un sito di donnine...e paffete c'è il mondo che vuole chattare con te...

Poi che qualcuno mi spieghi...perchè tanti siti di roba...di sesso...sono stracolmi di virus...ma perchè?

Poi clicchi...na roba...e paffete il giorno dopo ti si intasa la mail di prodotti come cialis e viagra...
Ma che palle io mi dico...

Si fare sesso sempre e solo con la stessa donna è noioso...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere figa è condividere questo e dire...
> Se vuoi...io per te...quelle cose lì le so fare molto meglio di quelle 4 sfigate con cui chatti...
> 
> Figuriamoci se ami un uomo...non sei favorevole a giocare alla puttana per lui...


Adesso Loredana ti risponde che la loro vita sessuale è strepitosa... Conte dimentichi che per certe persone fare sesso con la moglie o la compagna è una cosa, farlo con altre/i è un'altra. Le "puttane" in casa non le vogliono...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Adesso Loredana ti risponde che la loro vita sessuale è strepitosa... Conte dimentichi che per certe persone fare sesso con la moglie o la compagna è una cosa, farlo con altre/i è un'altra. Le "puttane" in casa non le vogliono...


Ma esistono anche tante mogli insomma...ne convieni?
Come mai tanti uomini vanno con le prostitute? Me lo spieghi?
Ma ovvio per lei sarà strepitosa no?
Lui fa tutto quello che lei desidera e come lo desidera...

Casomai è lui che non gli basta ciò che ha eh?


----------



## geko (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Forse anche lui è represso* e ha paura di manifestare tutta la sua sessualità con te.
> Vedi ci sono uomini che...


Sono d'accordo. Lei dice che la vita di suo marito è soddisfacente: ha un lavoro, una vita sessuale, una famiglia etc. etc.
Ma se questo tipo si ritrova a fingere di essere qualcun altro su internet forse, in realtà, la sua vita in generale non gli piace poi così tanto. Se no perché mettersi a fare il bimbominchia con le 25enni su internet, se tanto poi non se le può nemmeno fare? Scusate l'espressione poco elegante.




MK ha detto:


> Adesso Loredana ti risponde che la loro vita sessuale è strepitosa... Conte dimentichi che per certe persone fare sesso con la moglie o la compagna è una cosa, farlo con altre/i è un'altra. Le "puttane" in casa non le vogliono...


Questa cosa è tristissima. E poi ci stupiamo del perché ci siano così tante coppie in crisi mariti/mogli che non conoscono la persona che hanno accanto...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esistono anche tante mogli insomma...ne convieni?
> Come mai tanti uomini vanno con le prostitute? Me lo spieghi?
> Ma ovvio per lei sarà strepitosa no?
> Lui fa tutto quello che lei desidera e come lo desidera...
> ...


Sì la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella. Ma è il solito discorso. In coppia si dovrebbe condividere. Cara non mi basti posso fare il coglione in internet che così mi passa la noia?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella. Ma è il solito discorso. In coppia si dovrebbe condividere. Cara non mi basti posso fare il coglione in internet che così mi passa la noia?


No MK...così è da bambini...
Il concetto è...
Sto facendo il coglione in internet...
Perchè ho bisogno di questo?

Sto forse evadendo?
E perchè ho bisogno di evadere?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Lei dice che la vita di suo marito è soddisfacente: ha un lavoro, una vita sessuale, una famiglia etc. etc.
> Ma se questo tipo si ritrova a fingere di essere qualcun altro su internet forse, in realtà, la sua vita in generale non gli piace poi così tanto. Se no perché mettersi a fare il bimbominchia con le 25enni su internet, se tanto poi non se le può nemmeno fare? Scusate l'espressione poco elegante.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo lo dice lei...e non lui.
Io non so se la vita di mia moglie è soddisfacente eh?
Però parla con gli specchi...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No MK...così è da bambini...
> Il concetto è...
> Sto facendo il coglione in internet...
> Perchè ho bisogno di questo?
> ...


Il bambino sei tu se pensi che queste domande se le faccia. Non hai visto Shame? Ecco appunto...


----------



## Sole (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esistono anche tante mogli insomma...ne convieni?
> Come mai tanti uomini vanno con le prostitute? Me lo spieghi?
> Ma ovvio per lei sarà strepitosa no?
> Lui fa tutto quello che lei desidera e come lo desidera...
> ...


Molti uomini sposati vanno a prostitute non tanto perchè la prestazione sessuale sia migliore rispetto a quella della moglie, anzi. Di solito una donna coinvolta che prova piacere e si lascia andare completamente è più soddisfacente di una che fa meccanicamente il proprio lavoro.

Credo che l'andare a prostitute possa essere legato a cose come il piacere della ricerca di nuovi stimoli, il potere della scelta, il fascino del proibito e della trasgressione. Credo che in questo comportamento maschile ci siano componenti psicologiche forti che vanno oltre la soddisfazione sessuale in sè.


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Il bambino sei tu se pensi che queste domande se le faccia. Non hai visto Shame? Ecco appunto...


E' chiaro che lui non si sia posto delle domande, magari ha fatto proprio il contrario, evitando di considerare gli effetti collaterali di azioni che in quel momento rappresentavano un diversivo per un rapporto di coppia opprimente o insoddisfacente.

Ma da qui a giudicarlo semplicemente uno sprovveduto ce ne passa.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' chiaro che lui non si sia posto delle domande, magari ha fatto proprio il contrario, evitando di considerare gli effetti collaterali di azioni che in quel momento rappresentavano un diversivo per un rapporto di coppia opprimente o insoddisfacente.
> 
> Ma da qui a giudicarlo semplicemente uno sprovveduto ce ne passa.


Chi ha detto che è uno sprovveduto?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì la soluzione più semplice sarebbe quella. Ma è il solito discorso. In coppia si dovrebbe condividere. Cara non mi basti posso fare il coglione in internet che così mi passa la noia?


cosi mi sembra chiedere il permesso ....non condividere....


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Chi ha detto che è uno sprovveduto?


Nessuno. Immaginavo però che lui agli occhi della moglie potesse apparire ora per una persona che lui non è o non vuole essere.

Bisogna stare attenti ad invadere l'intimo altrui, c'è modo e modo, a prescindere dalla legittimità.

Nel caso del marito, nascondersi sotto le lenzuola mi è parso tanto esagerato e ridicolo quanto significativo. Loredana lo ha messo finalmente di fronte ad uno specchio che riflette un immagine che a lui non piace, ma come e perchè lui si sia ritrovato in quel contesto al momento è più chiaro, o dovrebbe esserlo, solo a lui.

Non ritengo che l'atteggiamento di Loredana sia utile ad un confronto equilibrato, nell'immediato ci può stare perchè è naturale che il marito ha bisogno di essere "risvegliato" e di impedirgli che torni ad essere recidivo con un atteggiamento di lei troppo accomodante. Quindi è Loredana che deve sapere  se suo marito è uno sprovveduto o meno e, soprattutto, se l'accaduto sia un  fatto recuperabile o meno. Allo stesso modo in cui Sabina faceva notare che se c'è sentimento questo si percepisce nonostante tutto. Loredana otterrà l'effetto contrario se continua a far leva sulla stima ed autostima del marito.

Solo l'indifferenza è sintomo di aridità, il resto, anche il solo rancore, significa sempre qualcosa.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosi mi sembra chiedere il permesso ....non condividere....


Allora mettiamola così, cara sai come è bello fare il coglione? Vuoi fare la cogliona anche tu? Poi ci raccontiamo le rispettive avventure .


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Molti uomini sposati vanno a prostitute non tanto perchè la prestazione sessuale sia migliore rispetto a quella della moglie, anzi. Di solito una donna coinvolta che prova piacere e si lascia andare completamente è più soddisfacente di una che fa meccanicamente il proprio lavoro.
> 
> Credo che l'andare a prostitute possa essere legato a cose come il piacere della ricerca di nuovi stimoli, il potere della scelta, il fascino del proibito e della trasgressione. Credo che in questo comportamento maschile ci siano componenti psicologiche forti che vanno oltre la soddisfazione sessuale in sè.


Dai dati da me raccolti tra i comuni mortali...il dato emergente è questo...
Mia moglie non me la dà e non ha mai voglia...pur di avere un briciolo di calore umano...ci si aggiusta così...
Dati raccolti nelle mie nottate brave...ai botteghini lungo la strada mangiando un panino e fumando una sigaretta...

Magari molte mogli inibite eh?
Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nessuno. Immaginavo però che lui agli occhi della moglie potesse apparire ora per una persona che lui non è o non vuole essere.
> 
> Bisogna stare attenti ad invadere l'intimo altrui, c'è modo e modo, a prescindere dalla legittimità.
> 
> ...


Porco mondo...
Sono lì da solo e mi scaccolo beatamente...
Mica ho voglia che mia moglie mi veda eh?
Ma porco mondo...
Non ci sono zone solo mie dove sto lì con le mie paranoie e monate varie?
Cioè io dico...na compagna deve proprio ficcanasare dappertutto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, cara sai come è bello fare il coglione? Vuoi fare la cogliona anche tu? Poi ci raccontiamo le rispettive avventure .



E perchè no?
SOno anni che giocattolo con ste cose eh?
Con beata pace...
Mai crollati mondi in testa...eh?

Lo ammetto si a mia moglie il mondo è crollato sulla testa...quella volta che...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un *bimbetto roncoglionito *che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un *uomo maturo* e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione



Sai...è interessante questa dicotomia tra uomo maturo e adolescente che proponi.
Tu in questo momento vedi tuo marito così, un "bimbetto rincoglionito".

E prima? Intendo prima di scoprire questi suoi contatti...come lo vedevi?

Il tuo mi sembra un atteggiamento da mammina che ha il dovere di educare, più che di compagna/amante/amica
di tuo marito...

E' come se per te esistesse un casellario dove inserire al posto giusto le varie caratteristiche che un marito/compagno dovrebbe avere per rispondere non tanto alle tue esigenze, ma ad uno standard precostituito.
D'altronde anche lui ci ha messo del suo in questo, con l'atteggiamento frignone e il pentimento nell'istante esatto in cui viene smascherato.

non lo so...io mi chiederei quanto di vero e di voluto ci sia nel vostro matrimonio, ma forse te l'ha già detto qualcun altro prima di me....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' chiaro che lui non si sia posto delle domande, magari ha fatto proprio il contrario, evitando di considerare gli effetti collaterali di azioni che in quel momento rappresentavano un diversivo per un rapporto di coppia opprimente o insoddisfacente.
> 
> *Ma da qui a giudicarlo semplicemente uno sprovveduto ce ne passa*.



Ok, ma il suo comportamento non mi sembra neanche da esperto lupo di mare


----------



## tesla (15 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè no?
> SOno anni che giocattolo con ste cose eh?
> Con beata pace...
> Mai crollati mondi in testa...eh?
> ...


giriamo sempre intorno alla stessa cosa: se tu giochi senza ledere la libertà altrui, puoi anche fare parapendio con le tue mutande e andarti a schiantare dove preferisci. ma se durante il tuo gioco metti a rischio anche me, che ne sono inconsapevole, allora sei un tantino irresponsabile.
qui non ci si vuole mettere in testa che condividere una vita di coppia, per quanto scricchiolante e instabile, coinvolge anche il benessere di altre persone.
tu inisti che le altre persone coinvolte devono essere forti, ciniche, preparate... ma non tutti ragionevolmente lo sono.
non so dove hai scritto che io ho un modo sconsiderato di amare... è vero, ci metto tutta me stessa e rischio grosso.
ho sempre sperato che l'altro, visti gli sforzi e il tipo di persona che sono, ne tenesse conto. 
ho sperato male  in questo hai ragione tu


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> giriamo sempre intorno alla stessa cosa: se tu giochi senza ledere la libertà altrui, puoi anche fare parapendio con le tue mutande e andarti a schiantare dove preferisci. ma se durante il tuo gioco metti a rischio anche me, che ne sono inconsapevole, allora sei un tantino irresponsabile.
> qui non ci si vuole mettere in testa che condividere una vita di coppia, per quanto scricchiolante e instabile, coinvolge anche il benessere di altre persone.
> tu inisti che le altre persone coinvolte devono essere forti, ciniche, preparate... ma non tutti ragionevolmente lo sono.
> non so dove hai scritto che io ho un modo sconsiderato di amare... è vero, ci metto tutta me stessa e rischio grosso.
> ...


Beh ma è capitato anche a me eh?
Della serie...quando lei aveva bisogno io correvo...ma quando avevo bisogno io c'era la scusa sempre pronta.
Ora mi sono reso conto che lei non c'era quando avevo bisogno io...quando mi sono trovato nel bisogno...finchè non mi sono trovato nel bisogno tutto è filato liscio eh?

Cos'hai imparato Tesla?
Che se ami non è detto che l'altro lo faccia eh?

Bello sai ricevere senza mai dare...
No?

Invece io sto molto attento a quello che ricevo e a come lo ricevo...
Perchè anche a me è capitato di dare...e capire che era solo la via per dare all'altro la possibilità di aprofittarsene eh?

Quindi?


----------



## tesla (15 Gennaio 2012)

quindi la prossima volta mi trasformerò in una bestia infernale, con tre teste:  una del conte, una della matraini e una di lothar 
e non mi prenderà più per il culo nessuna 
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Loredana (15 Gennaio 2012)

*però*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sai...è interessante questa dicotomia tra uomo maturo e adolescente che proponi.
> Tu in questo momento vedi tuo marito così, un "bimbetto rincoglionito".
> 
> E prima? Intendo prima di scoprire questi suoi contatti...come lo vedevi?
> ...




In questo forum ci andate pesante con i commenti e le prese di posizione! Il mio matrimonio, parlo per me, è stato fortemente voluto. Ho amato quest'uomo in maniera unica e totale, forse ho amato male perchè ho annullato la mia vita e i miei desideri per lui. Mi sono innamorata della sua dolcezza, serietà, onestà e lealtà. E' chiaro che scoprire quello che ho scoperto mi ha messo in crisi. Quest'uomo nuovo non è la persona che ho sposato e se questo suo lato oscuro avesse sempre fatto parte di lui bè allora ho fatto un buco nell'acqua sposandolo. Io non ho un casellario,  ma ho dei valori e dei principi e se devo dividere la  mia vita con un uomo bè voglio farlo con chi condivide la mai visione del mondo. Evidentemente cerchiamo cose diverse, lui evidentemente era insoddisfatto di qualcosa e ha pensato bene di tacere e sfogarsi su una chat...se avesse parlato forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. A questo punto lui si assumerà i risultati delle sue azioni e io quelle della mia scelta. Ok l'ho sposato ma non sono votata all'infelicità per salvare la faccia e le apparenze..e visto che lui ai miei occhi non è più un uomo ma un ragazzino credo che difficilmente ci potrà essere spazio per un futuro. Naturalmente non voglio essere affrettata, sto valutando ogni cosa..e poi mi fa pena questo ragazzone che implora e si dispera e mi chiede una seconda possibilità. 
Comunque davvero la maggior parte dei vostri interventi mi lasciano di stucco..tranne rare eccezioni in cui è possibile avere di che riflettere per il resto  intervenite con giudizi e meschinità gratuite senza sapere nulla della vita dei vostri interlocutori.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> In questo forum ci andate pesante con i commenti e le prese di posizione! Il mio matrimonio, parlo per me, è stato fortemente voluto. Ho amato quest'uomo in maniera unica e totale, forse ho amato male perchè ho annullato la mia vita e i miei desideri per lui. Mi sono innamorata della sua dolcezza, serietà, onestà e lealtà. E' chiaro che scoprire quello che ho scoperto mi ha messo in crisi. Quest'uomo nuovo non è la persona che ho sposato e se questo suo lato oscuro avesse sempre fatto parte di lui bè allora ho fatto un buco nell'acqua sposandolo. Io non ho un casellario,  ma ho dei valori e dei principi e se devo dividere la  mia vita con un uomo bè voglio farlo con chi condivide la mai visione del mondo. Evidentemente cerchiamo cose diverse, lui evidentemente era insoddisfatto di qualcosa e ha pensato bene di tacere e sfogarsi su una chat...se avesse parlato forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. A questo punto lui si assumerà i risultati delle sue azioni e io quelle della mia scelta. Ok l'ho sposato ma non sono votata all'infelicità per salvare la faccia e le apparenze..e visto che lui ai miei occhi non è più un uomo ma un ragazzino credo che difficilmente ci potrà essere spazio per un futuro. Naturalmente non voglio essere affrettata, sto valutando ogni cosa..e poi mi fa pena questo ragazzone che implora e si dispera e mi chiede una seconda possibilità.
> Comunque davvero la maggior parte dei vostri interventi mi lasciano di stucco..tranne rare eccezioni in cui è possibile avere di che riflettere per il resto  intervenite con giudizi e meschinità gratuite senza sapere nulla della vita dei vostri interlocutori.


Loredana...
Tu sei nuova e ospite...
Noi qui siamo vecchi del mestiere capisci?
Oramai siamo avezzi ad ogni situazione...

Sai la mia nuova idea?
Sto cercando di realizzare delle nuove catene di sicurezza...
Tu le attacchi al tuo mondo..no?
Quando esso ti crolla in testa...non fa a tempo a raggiungere la tua testa...perchè c'è la catena di sicurezza...

Vero nulla sappiamo della vita dei nostri interlocutori...
Ma che dire di quelli che presumono di sapere e conoscere TUTTA la vita del loro compagno/a?...e appena scoprono che non sono SOLO quello che noi abbiamo deciso che egli sia...

ci crolla il mondo in testa?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi la prossima volta mi trasformerò in una bestia infernale, con tre teste:  una del conte, una della matraini e una di lothar
> e non mi prenderà più per il culo nessuna
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Brava!


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco mondo...
> Sono lì da solo e mi scaccolo beatamente...
> Mica ho voglia che mia moglie mi veda eh?
> Ma porco mondo...
> ...


Il succo del discorso è proprio quello. La zona intima personale c'è e ci sarà sempre, è più che lecito.

La differenza sta nel sapersi controllare e non lasciarsi prendere la mano mentre si tenta di entrare in quel luogo, che in definitiva è il giardino privato e nascosto di ognuno. In quel posto ci sentiamo benissimo perchè riusciamo a far convivere tutti gli aspetti del nostro carattere ed è anche il posto dove tutti i nostri bisogni possono essere soddisfatti senza che vi sia il bisogno di renderne conto a chicchessia. E' un'oasi.

Insomma se vuoi che questa persona esprima parte del suo intimo non è certo con i tentativi di sgominare le sue contraddizioni che ci riuscirai. Quelle contraddizioni campeggiano "armoniosamente" nel suo intimo e la fanno stare bene.

Loredana non sbaglia nel tentativo di scoprire le azioni del marito, personalmente penso solo che usa male le informazioni che ha ottenuto. Soprattutto perde la possibilità di andare più a fondo nella conoscenza perchè amplifica la chiusura del marito che addirittura può sentirsi minacciato. Benchè sia sua moglie il marito è, nel bene e nel male, un individuo a se stante.


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> In questo forum ci andate pesante con i commenti e le prese di posizione! Il mio matrimonio, parlo per me, è stato fortemente voluto. Ho amato quest'uomo in maniera unica e totale, forse ho amato male perchè ho annullato la mia vita e i miei desideri per lui. Mi sono innamorata della sua dolcezza, serietà, onestà e lealtà. E' chiaro che scoprire quello che ho scoperto mi ha messo in crisi. Quest'uomo nuovo non è la persona che ho sposato e se questo suo lato oscuro avesse sempre fatto parte di lui bè allora ho fatto un buco nell'acqua sposandolo. Io non ho un casellario,  ma ho dei valori e dei principi e se devo dividere la  mia vita con un uomo bè voglio farlo con chi condivide la mai visione del mondo. Evidentemente cerchiamo cose diverse, lui evidentemente era insoddisfatto di qualcosa e ha pensato bene di tacere e sfogarsi su una chat...se avesse parlato forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. A questo punto lui si assumerà i risultati delle sue azioni e io quelle della mia scelta. Ok l'ho sposato ma non sono votata all'infelicità per salvare la faccia e le apparenze..e visto che lui ai miei occhi non è più un uomo ma un ragazzino credo che difficilmente ci potrà essere spazio per un futuro. Naturalmente non voglio essere affrettata, sto valutando ogni cosa..e poi mi fa pena questo ragazzone che implora e si dispera e mi chiede una seconda possibilità.
> Comunque davvero la maggior parte dei vostri interventi mi lasciano di stucco..tranne rare eccezioni in cui è possibile avere di che riflettere per il resto  intervenite con giudizi e meschinità gratuite senza sapere nulla della vita dei vostri interlocutori.


Quindi hai già deciso, almeno in parte.

Vedi, quando mi riferivo al fatto di non considerare tuo marito uno sprovveduto facevo riferimento proprio alle sue capacità di gestire una situazione come questa. Purtroppo queste capacità sono fortemente condizionate dalla tua posizione, che hai ben definito adesso.

Credo a tutto quello che hai detto. L'idea che avevi di tuo marito era, secondo me, sufficientemente autentica. Nel senso che lui si è sforzato di essere la persona che desideravi.

Secondo me non è da biasimare, ma gli effetti, come vedi, sono stati su di lui tutt'altro che leggeri. Hanno provocato oppressione e ribellione. E' tutto normale e credo che succeda spesso.

Tu credi davvero esistano uomini compatibili con la tua visione del mondo e in grado di soddisfare pienamente le tue aspettative?
Quello che hai scoperto lo ha fatto per se e per motivi ancora tutti da scoprire, ma per te cosa ha fatto?

Non voglio difenderlo e so che in questo momento ti senti ferita, soprattutto se dici che in questo rapporto avevi investito tutta te stessa. Però la tua freddezza nel prendere certe decisioni mi lascia un po' perplesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Si "sente" se un uomo ci ama veramente.


Mica vero. L'unica cosa che si riesce a capire con certezza è se gli piaci fisicamente: per il resto
gli uomini sanno fingere al pari delle donne. Io ho tradito mio marito, ma in fondo l'ho amavo. Non tradisco il mio uomo, ma non lo amo, pur volendogli bene e rispettandolo.
A volte non conosciamo noi stessi la natura dei nostri sentimenti. Figurarsi capire quegli degli altri.
Questa storia poi dell'intuito infallibile è una bella presa per i fondelli : le più grandi cazzate della mia vita l'ho fatte seguendo il mio intuito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione





Loredana ha detto:


> *Quest'uomo nuovo non è la persona che ho sposato e se questo suo lato oscuro avesse sempre fatto parte di lui bè allora ho fatto un buco nell'acqua sposandolo. Io non ho un casellario,  ma ho dei valori e dei principi e se devo dividere la  mia vita con un uomo bè voglio farlo con chi condivide la mai visione del mondo.* Evidentemente cerchiamo cose diverse, lui evidentemente era insoddisfatto di qualcosa e ha pensato bene di tacere e sfogarsi su una chat...se avesse parlato forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. A questo punto lui si assumerà i risultati delle sue azioni e io quelle della mia scelta. Ok l'ho sposato ma non sono votata all'infelicità per salvare la faccia e le apparenze..e visto che lui ai miei occhi non è più un uomo ma un ragazzino credo che difficilmente ci potrà essere spazio per un futuro. Naturalmente non voglio essere affrettata, sto valutando ogni cosa..*e poi mi fa pena questo ragazzone che implora e si dispera e mi chiede una seconda possibilità. *
> Comunque davvero la maggior parte dei vostri interventi mi lasciano di stucco..tranne rare eccezioni in cui è possibile avere di che riflettere per il resto  intervenite con giudizi e meschinità gratuite senza sapere nulla della vita dei vostri interlocutori.


Il titolo del tuo 3d: CHI HA TRADITO può etc etc...

Ringrazi in anticipo  chi ti vorrà dare la sua opinione.

*Io ho tradito e ti ho dato un'opinione.*

Tu hai praticamente già deciso di buttare un matrimonio nel cesso perchè l'uomo che hai sposato e di cui parli con grande affetto e dolcezza ha fatto un passo falso.

E saremmo noi i meschini?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi hai già deciso, almeno in parte.
> 
> Vedi, quando mi riferivo al fatto di non considerare tuo marito uno sprovveduto facevo riferimento proprio alle sue capacità di gestire una situazione come questa. Purtroppo queste capacità sono fortemente condizionate dalla tua posizione, che hai ben definito adesso.
> 
> ...


Quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il titolo del tuo 3d: CHI HA TRADITO può etc etc...
> 
> Ringrazi in anticipo  chi ti vorrà dare la sua opinione.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Da quel che si intuisce non ti ha nemmeno tradito.
I veri figli di mignotta non li hai mai incontrati vero?
Io darei una seconda possibilità  a quell'uomo. Se poi non lo ami, questo è un'altro discorso.
Lui ha sbagliato, è vero...ma non sarai un pò troppo intransigente e dura?
Perchè si vergogna tanto del suo lato oscuro con sua moglie? Prova a condividerci qualcosa di questo lato oscuro...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> In questo forum ci andate pesante con i commenti e le prese di posizione! Il mio matrimonio, parlo per me, è stato fortemente voluto. Ho amato quest'uomo in maniera unica e totale, forse ho amato male perchè ho annullato la mia vita e i miei desideri per lui. Mi sono innamorata della sua dolcezza, serietà, onestà e lealtà. E' chiaro che scoprire quello che ho scoperto mi ha messo in crisi. Quest'uomo nuovo non è la persona che ho sposato e se questo suo lato oscuro avesse sempre fatto parte di lui bè allora ho fatto un buco nell'acqua sposandolo. Io non ho un casellario, ma ho dei valori e dei principi e se devo dividere la mia vita con un uomo bè voglio farlo con chi condivide la mai visione del mondo. Evidentemente cerchiamo cose diverse, lui evidentemente era insoddisfatto di qualcosa e ha pensato bene di tacere e sfogarsi su una chat...se avesse parlato forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. A questo punto lui si assumerà i risultati delle sue azioni e io quelle della mia scelta. Ok l'ho sposato ma non sono votata all'infelicità per salvare la faccia e le apparenze..e visto che lui ai miei occhi non è più un uomo ma un ragazzino credo che difficilmente ci potrà essere spazio per un futuro. Naturalmente non voglio essere affrettata, sto valutando ogni cosa..e poi mi fa pena questo ragazzone che implora e si dispera e mi chiede una seconda possibilità.
> Comunque davvero la maggior parte dei vostri interventi mi lasciano di stucco..tranne rare eccezioni in cui è possibile avere di che riflettere per il resto intervenite con giudizi e meschinità gratuite senza sapere nulla della vita dei vostri interlocutori.


Asseme a Chiara faccio parte dell'esigua schiera dei traditori...anch'io ti dico che sei folle.Non si butta via un matrimonio,per una cazzata simile..capirai la chat e le amiche.
Allora io??dovrei essere fuori casa da 20 anni....calma amica..sangue freddo..magari rendile..le corna


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. *Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno.* Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione



Meriterebbe un bel periodo di sfanculamento solo per il neretto.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


la mia opinione è: "nun c'è sta nu cazz'e fà" se ti ama e pensi possa imparare la lezione tienitelo tuo marito, perchè se pensi di trovare uno che MAI combinerà cavolate del genere dovrai cercare in eterno...

statistiche dettagliate  :
il 90% delle coppie vivono almeno un tradimento
nell'80% dei casi il colpevole è l'uomo
nel 50% dei casi sono entrambi a tradire
il 99% degli uomini che usano computer e smartphone/iphone almeno una cazzatina online la faranno
dopo essere stati scoperti, puniti e poi perdonati, il 90% degli uomini diventano dei pirla sottomessi per almeno qualche anno...
...il 90% di questi prima o poi combinerà un'altra cazzatina

FONTE ISTAT/CHEATER :up:


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè si vergogna tanto del suo lato oscuro con sua moglie? Prova a condividerci qualcosa di questo lato oscuro...


Condividere mi pare un po' troppo. Non è che se scopri che il tuo compagno beve o si droga puoi aiutarlo condividendo eh. Si può cercare di capire, cercare di stargli vicino, di superare la delusione con l'amore. Capire se è un momento (e da cosa deriva questo momento) o se è la sua vera natura che è venuta fuori.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meriterebbe un bel periodo di sfanculamento solo per il neretto.


Condivido :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Condividere mi pare un po' troppo. Non è che se scopri che il tuo compagno beve o si droga puoi aiutarlo condividendo eh. Si può cercare di capire, cercare di stargli vicino, di superare la delusione con l'amore. Capire se è un momento (e da cosa deriva questo momento) o se è la sua vera natura che è venuta fuori.


Si. Però non mi pare si tratti di dipendenze di questo tipo....
Io dico..non condividere i fatti, ma cercare di capire perchè ha bisogno di evadere chattando. 
Se poi si scopre che ha un vizio inguaribile...beh, allora si resetta.
Ma il momento del coglione capita a tutti!!! Chi non ha sbagliato almeno una volta?


----------



## xfactor (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione


o signur tutto stò casino per non aver trombato nessuna? Non è che stai esagerando? 
Consiglio . tu comincia a chattare con me poi vediamo come va a finire!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meriterebbe un bel periodo di sfanculamento solo per il neretto.


Perchè quelli che negano l'evidenza e  fanno sentire in colpa chi li ha scoperti sono meglio?


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2012)

sarò all'antica...ma per me sarebbe un duro colpo vedere un uomo che si nasconde sotto le lenzuola
anzi, per dirla tutta, vedere un uomo che piange, per me è uno schock! mi mette fortemente in imbarazzo e mi viene un gran desiderio di scappare
è sbagliato, ma a me viene in mente che non voglio essere scambiata per la sua mamma, e non trovo mai le parole adatte per cercare di consolarlo

forse è questo che ti ha colpito di più? la resa incondizionata di un uomo, che non ha la forza di provare a difendersi con dignità?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè quelli che negano l'evidenza e fanno sentire in colpa chi li ha scoperti sono meglio?


ci sono casi in qui non puoi fare altro...dire la verita'sarebbe peggio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci sono casi in qui non puoi fare altro...dire la verita'sarebbe peggio


Dipende.
Se io fossi stata colta in flagrante, non credo che avrei negato all'infinito.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

negare sempre e comunque


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si. Però non mi pare si tratti di dipendenze di questo tipo....
> Io dico..non condividere i fatti, ma cercare di capire perchè ha bisogno di evadere chattando.
> Se poi si scopre che ha un vizio inguaribile...beh, allora si resetta.
> Ma il momento del coglione capita a tutti!!! Chi non ha sbagliato almeno una volta?


Però io non continuerei a considerare questa cosa del chattare come un vizio, un'evasione, uno sbaglio.

E' la normalità, è un'attività che facciamo tutti, ogni giorno.

Con amici, figli, amanti.....colleghi di lavoro.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> negare sempre e comunque


Sei il mio ex marito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se io fossi stata colta in flagrante, non credo che avrei negato all'infinito.


Sei stata sgamata, ma non colta in flagrante?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> negare sempre e comunque


certo.... mi e'successo pero'di fare una furba e improvvisa retromarcia...riuscita al 80%...cioe'spiegare,ma quello che volevo farle credere io


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però io non continuerei a considerare questa cosa del chattare come un vizio, un'evasione, uno sbaglio.
> 
> E' la normalità, è un'attività che facciamo tutti, ogni giorno.
> 
> Con amici, figli, amanti.....colleghi di lavoro.


Se chatti con l'amante, il marito si incazza!!! Come minimo...
Io non ho mai chattato das casa. Troppo pericoloso.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei stata sgamata, ma non colta in flagrante?


Brava.
Quindi ho parzialmente confessato. Molto parzialmente.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però io non continuerei a considerare questa cosa del chattare come un vizio, un'evasione, uno sbaglio.
> 
> E' la normalità, è un'attività che facciamo tutti, ogni giorno.
> 
> Con amici, figli, amanti.....colleghi di lavoro.


Chattare è una cosa, andare al cucco un'altra. Ah già ma io vivo su un altro pianeta, sorry


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dai dati da me raccolti tra i comuni mortali...il dato emergente è questo...
> *Mia moglie non me la dà e non ha mai voglia...pur di avere un briciolo di calore umano...ci si aggiusta così...
> Dati raccolti nelle mie nottate brave...ai botteghini lungo la strada mangiando un panino e fumando una sigaretta...
> 
> ...


E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?

E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.

Ho un amico che va a prostitute. Ha una bella moglie, un tesoro, davvero. Hanno rapporti sessuali regolari e soddisfacenti. Lui ammette di andare ogni tanto nei locali con spogliarelliste o con qualche escort perchè ha l'istinto del traditore, perchè occasionalmente gli piace scopare con altre, la considera un'evasione dalla routine familiare. Ma essendo un uomo sposato che ha famiglia, le occasioni di conoscere donne sono poche e non vuole nessun coinvolgimento affettivo. Perciò paga. E' anche un bell'uomo, non credo impiegherebbe molto tempo per trovare una donna. Ma usa la scorciatoia.

Non mi piace che si attribuisca al coniuge la responsabilità di una scelta discutibile. Io ho sempre avuto rapporti frequentissimi con mio marito, non mi sono mai tirata indietro davanti a nessuna pratica sessuale e l'ho sempre fatto con piacere e gusto del gioco e della scoperta. Eppure lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto. Perchè?

Io credo sia perchè il sesso è diventata un'ossessione per molta gente che si riempie la vita così, non avendo lo spessore per riempirsela con il sesso, certo, ma anche con mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho sempre avuto rapporti frequentissimi con mio marito, non mi sono mai tirata indietro davanti a nessuna pratica sessuale e l'ho sempre fatto con piacere e gusto del gioco e della scoperta. Eppure lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto. Perchè?
> 
> *Io credo sia perchè il sesso è diventata un'ossessione per molta gente che si riempie la vita così, non avendo lo spessore per riempirsela con il sesso, certo, ma anche con mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti*.


:up:, anch'io avevo una vita sessuale di coppia piena e gratificante per entrambi, eppure...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarò all'antica...ma per me sarebbe un duro colpo vedere un uomo che si nasconde sotto le lenzuola
> anzi, per dirla tutta, vedere un uomo che piange, per me è uno schock! mi mette fortemente in imbarazzo e mi viene un gran desiderio di scappare
> è sbagliato, ma a me viene in mente che non voglio essere scambiata per la sua mamma, e non trovo mai le parole adatte per cercare di consolarlo
> 
> forse è questo che ti ha colpito di più? la resa incondizionata di un uomo, che non ha la forza di provare a difendersi con dignità?


Mi sembra chiaro che lei ha perso stima del marito e che questa cosa abbia colpito anche lei. Perdere la stima del marito è la cosa che l'ha messa in seria difficoltà, cosi come anche il marito. Per me si sta dando il peso sbagliato all'immagine di lui che si nasconde sotto le lenzuola. Quello può essere solo un atto riflesso dell'imbarazzo in segno di mortificazione e scuse nei confronti di lei.

Loredana lo ha detto, ha scelto il marito per le qualità e virtù imprescindibili alla la sua visione del mondo. Qualità che compensavano necessità, forse qui azzardo ora, a lei utili a livello sociale o, comunque, ad un suo progetto. Lui si è adeguato in un contesto dove lei era predominante (a seconda della gravità dei fatti, cacciare di casa un partner non è solo istintivo ma può esse anche una prepotente presa di posizione che non lascia alcuno spazio al colloquio).

Perchè, perdendo la stima Loredana, che sembrerebbe abbastanza forte e sicura, sceglie di troncare senza possibilità di appello?
Il marito è un ragazzino immaturo e lei lo scopre solo adesso? Magari non è cosi imbecille.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


Questa volta dissento anch'io dal Conte..quello che scrivi tu lo sottoscrivo,perche'anch'io a casa non posso certo lamentarmi,anzi diro'di piu',sesso anche troppo.
Sono messo come il tuo amico,ma io non pago,anche perche'pagando sono buoni tutti,a me piace conquistarla,sentirla mia,oppure beccarmi le tirate di gelosia....mi sento vivo anche se gli anni passano.
Perche'lo facciamo???difficile spiegare,,sarebbe lunghissima la storia


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Io dico solo che se il marito fa l'imbecillotto sulle chat, cercando occasioni di sesso, non è certo da approvare: ha sbagliato, e la responsabilità non è certo della moglie.
Fossi il lei, però, visto che apparentemente è la prima volta che accade, e lui ha reagito vergognandosi, e quindi (sempre apparentemente) pentendosi dell'accaduto, io darei alla coppia una occasione di salvarsi.
Mi sembra un consiglio saggio. Così come mi sembra saggio interrogarsi sul rapporto di coppia. Non fa mai male.
Drammatizzare e prendere decisioni affrettate mi pare affrettato.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè quelli che negano l'evidenza e  fanno sentire in colpa chi li ha scoperti sono meglio?



L'altra faccia della stessa medaglia. Ovviamente non sono meglio, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2012)

_*mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti

*_sarebbero? il sesso coinvolge tutti i sensi, difficile trovare qualcosa che possa fare altrettanto
o sbaglio?
può sembrare un discorso terra terra, ma d'altra parte è impossibile considerare il sesso lasciando perdere i sensi, secondo me!


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _*mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti
> 
> *_sarebbero? il sesso coinvolge tutti i sensi, difficile trovare qualcosa che possa fare altrettanto
> o sbaglio?
> può sembrare un discorso terra terra, ma d'altra parte è impossibile considerare il sesso lasciando perdere i sensi, secondo me!


Soprattutto quando il sesso lo si ha all'interno della coppia (e se non è gratificante ci si può dare da fare affinchè lo diventi) ci possono essere un sacco di altre attività che possono essere altrettanto piacevoli.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando il sesso lo si ha all'interno della coppia (e se non è gratificante ci si può dare da fare affinchè lo diventi) ci possono essere un sacco di altre attività che possono essere altrettanto piacevoli.



piacevoli certo, ma non altrettanto, non c'è paragone, secondo me!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sono fermamente convinto del fatto che al sesso venga data troppa importanza e a volte anche in modo malsano.

Per ridurla proprio ai minimi termini: il sesso è spesso il motivo che ci spinge a conoscere una persona, quando, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere l'eventuale coronamento di una conoscenza. Sembrerebbe che fra le due cose non ci sia nessuna differenza, ma invece c'è, ed è sostanziale, e in genere divide quelli che vanno puntualmente in bianco lavati e stirati da quelli che.......

Sempre IMHO ovviamente.


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _*mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti
> 
> *_sarebbero? il sesso coinvolge tutti i sensi, difficile trovare qualcosa che possa fare altrettanto
> o sbaglio?


Il sesso è una cosa bellissima, ma come tutto il resto richiede un minimo di equilibrio.
Pensare che il sesso possa riempire ogni nostro pensiero, ogni nostro vuoto esistenziale è dannoso. Il sesso è un'esperienza, ma non può essere L'Esperienza.

La maternità, ad esempio, è per molte donne un'esperienza entusiasmante e gratificante, altamente formativa e coinvolgente. Ma non può diventare l'unica esperienza nella vita di una donna, non può essere qualcosa di 'assolutizzante'.

E ti dirò di più. Non sono neanche sicura che si debba necessariamente tentare di riempire sempre e comunque i nostri vuoti. Credo che questo continuo tentativo di riempimento sia solo un mezzo per non pensare.
Un individuo ha bisogno di parlare, di riflettere, di conversare con se stesso. Ma se continua a cercare interlocutori, se non smette di pensare a cose che possano coinvolgerlo totalmente, con tutti i sensi, questo dialogo interiore non comincerà mai. Ed è un peccato, secondo me.


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono fermamente convinto del fatto che al sesso venga data troppa importanza e a volte anche in modo malsano.
> 
> Per ridurla proprio ai minimi termini: il sesso è spesso il motivo che ci spinge a conoscere una persona, quando, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere l'eventuale coronamento di una conoscenza. Sembrerebbe che fra le due cose non ci sia nessuna differenza, ma invece c'è, ed è sostanziale, e in genere divide quelli che vanno puntualmente in bianco lavati e stirati da quelli che.......
> 
> Sempre IMHO ovviamente.


E' vero. Ma in entrambi i casi non è detto che non si sia soggetti a mistificazioni.

Quelli che puntano al coronamento possono tranquillamenmte manovrare la conoscenza. La legittimità contà molto in questo caso.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero. Ma in entrambi i casi non è detto che non si sia soggetti a mistificazioni.
> 
> Quelli che puntano al coronamento possono tranquillamenmte manovrare la conoscenza. La legittimità contà molto in questo caso.



Dipende dall'interlocutore che hai di fronte. Una conoscenza manovrata è sgamabile all'istante e fai doppiamente la figura del fesso.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso è una cosa bellissima, ma come tutto il resto richiede un minimo di equilibrio.
> Pensare che il sesso possa riempire ogni nostro pensiero, ogni nostro vuoto esistenziale è dannoso. Il sesso è un'esperienza, ma non può essere L'Esperienza.
> 
> La maternità, ad esempio, è per molte donne un'esperienza entusiasmante e gratificante, altamente formativa e coinvolgente. Ma non può diventare l'unica esperienza nella vita di una donna, non può essere qualcosa di 'assolutizzante'.
> ...


ma infatti anche secondo me ci vuole equilibrio e non bisogna _riempire_ a tutti i costi
anzi, credo che bisognerebbe cominciare a togliere un po' di cose
dicevo solo che, secondo me, è diffilcile fare (e non pensare) qualcosa di altrettanto gratificante come il sesso, perchè, appunto, coinvolge tutti i sensi

poi chiaro che di pensieri gratificanti ce ne sono 1000, ci mancherebbe


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende dall'interlocutore che hai di fronte. Una conoscenza manovrata è sgamabile all'istante e fai doppiamente la figura del fesso.


Infatti parlavo di legittimità.

Prendiamo il caso di un uomo sposato che, di per se, si sta già presentando per quello che è.
In quel momento sta dichiarando la sua illeggittimità, le mancanze di coerenza tra i suoi discorsi sarebbero difficilmente manovrabili. Per cui un individuo dotato di buon senso eviterebbe quantomeno la figura del fesso.

Credo invece sia più difficile interpretare le reali intenzioni di un individuo dichiaratamente libero che come obiettivo avrebbe in realtà il solo sesso.

Scusate le divagazioini.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di legittimità.
> 
> Prendiamo il caso di un uomo sposato che, di per se, si sta già presentando per quello che è.
> In quel momento sta dichiarando la sua illeggittimità, le mancanze di coerenza tra i suoi discorsi sarebbero difficilmente manovrabili. Per cui un individuo dotato di buon senso eviterebbe quantomeno la figura del fesso.
> ...


Rispondo sul neretto, in quanto appartenente alla categoria, e ovviamente lo faccio basandomi sul mio vissuto. A meno che i due interlocutori siano dei fessi, se uno dei due ha come scopo finale una sana trombata, potrebbe mettersi anche a parlare della Teoria dei Massimi Sistemi e di nozioni di Macroeconomia, ma se l'altro non è un pollo, se ne accorge. E' per questo che dico che si riveste il sesso di troppa importanza. Si ricorre a trucchetti e stratagemmi, sprechi di energie fisiche ed emotive, solo perchè hai puntato una con un bel culo e vorresti portartela a letto. Se quelle energie fisiche ed emotive venissero usate per "conoscere" invece, il sesso potrebbe essere l'eventuale nuovo livello di conoscenza ma non quello fondamentale.....

Il giorno che leggerò di due amanti che raccontano di un pomeriggio passato al cinema, anzichè in un motel o in un parcheggio a rivestire un'orgasmetto rubato alla quotidianità e alla noia di significati che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, bhè, forse quel giorno avrò letto la storia di persone che non se la raccontano......


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


Quoto! ma non posso approvarti! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


.....quoto in toto e aggiungo che non c'e' sesso piu' travolgente e passionale di quello con la propria amante..ache' se ne dica, troppa complicita'. Quando ho smesso con l'amante e mi sono dedicato anima e corpo a mia moglie...naaah!...con l'amante 3 volte in 4 ore in Motel ....intenso e profondo, senza parole...altro pianeta, la rimpiango! Ma chissa' perche' l'amante non si dimentica?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....quoto in toto e aggiungo che non c'e' sesso piu' travolgente e passionale di quello con la propria amante..ache' se ne dica, troppa complicita'. Quando ho smesso con l'amante e mi sono dedicato anima e corpo a mia moglie...naaah!...con l'amante 3 volte in 4 ore in Motel ....intenso e profondo, senza parole...altro pianeta, la rimpiango! Ma chissa' perche' l'amante non si dimentica?



Hai quotato, ma c'hai capito poco di quello che ha scritto Sole però.

JON  Dicevamo ?


----------



## Loredana (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meriterebbe un bel periodo di sfanculamento solo per il neretto.


e no cazzo a questo non ci sto...il neretto parte in automatico non sono io che lo inserisco.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> e no cazzo a questo non ci sto...il neretto parte in automatico non sono io che lo inserisco.





Loredana, volevo dire che per me meritava lo sfanculamento per quello che avevi descritto nella tua frase da me evidenziata in neretto 

Non volevo mica condannare l'uso del neretto. Più neretto per per tutti...e anche un pò di corsivo


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo sul neretto, in quanto appartenente alla categoria, e ovviamente lo faccio basandomi sul mio vissuto. A meno che i due interlocutori siano dei fessi, se uno dei due ha come scopo finale una sana trombata, potrebbe mettersi anche a parlare della Teoria dei Massimi Sistemi e di nozioni di Macroeconomia, ma se l'altro non è un pollo, se ne accorge. E' per questo che dico che si riveste il sesso di troppa importanza. Si ricorre a trucchetti e stratagemmi, sprechi di energie fisiche ed emotive, solo perchè hai puntato una con un bel culo e vorresti portartela a letto. Se quelle energie fisiche ed emotive venissero usate per "conoscere" invece, il sesso potrebbe essere l'eventuale nuovo livello di conoscenza ma non quello fondamentale.....
> 
> Il giorno che leggerò di due amanti che raccontano di un pomeriggio passato al cinema, anzichè in un motel o in un parcheggio a rivestire un'orgasmetto rubato alla quotidianità e alla noia di significati che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, bhè, forse quel giorno avrò letto la storia di persone che non se la raccontano......


Adesso non voglio fare la parte di chi fa di tutta un'erba un fascio, ma, analogamente a quanto diceva Sole, il sesso o la perenne necessità di cercare interlocutori, anche per scambi di qualsivoglia livello, può risultare un'ossessione ed una continua ricerca di sensazioni che ci distraggono dalla nostra esistenza ordinaria.

Per ritornare OT, distrazioni come quelle dell'uomo in causa che sono vere e proprie fughe dalla realtà e dai problemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Il sesso spesso è uno strumento, e non il fine.
Così come si mangia per una molteplicità di motivivi che non sono riconducibili al soddisfacimento della fame, allo stesso modo si fa sesso, o si può fare sesso.
Per amore, per fingere amore, per compiacenza, per ottenere qualcosa, per noia, per anestetizzare un dolore, per recuperare una sconfitta, per dimostrare che si è indipendenti dalla moglie, dalla madre, per provare a se stessi che si vale qualcosa, che si è piacenti ecc ecc .
Il sesso non sempre è per il sesso.
Magari il tradimento è solo una vendetta, un modo per rivalersi di qualche umiliazione subita, o che si presume di aver subito.

Non dico che sia giusto..ma non è che accadano solo cose giuste.


----------



## Loredana (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto..


----------



## Loredana (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Loredana, volevo dire che per me meritava lo sfanculamento per quello che avevi descritto nella tua frase da me evidenziata in neretto
> 
> Non volevo mica condannare l'uso del neretto. Più neretto per per tutti...e anche un pò di corsivo


Sorry..avevo capito male


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai quotato, ma c'hai capito poco di quello che ha scritto Sole però.
> 
> JON  Dicevamo ?


Ehhh....dicevamo....

Come vedi, in pratica, si farebbero anche "carte false" per quelle sensazioni. E' solo una questione sul gioco e se ne vale la pena.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> piacevoli certo, ma non altrettanto, non c'è paragone, secondo me!


Non posso discuterne visto che per me il sesso per il sesso, soprattutto se sto in coppia, ha poco senso. Non mi serve non mi aiuta. Mi fa sentire ancora di più il senso del vuoto. E poi non ce la fo. Limite mio.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono fermamente convinto del fatto che al sesso venga data troppa importanza e a volte anche in modo malsano.
> 
> Per ridurla proprio ai minimi termini:* il sesso è spesso il motivo che ci spinge a conoscere una persona, quando, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere l'eventuale coronamento di una conoscenza.* Sembrerebbe che fra le due cose non ci sia nessuna differenza, ma invece c'è, ed è sostanziale, e in genere divide quelli che vanno puntualmente in bianco lavati e stirati da quelli che.......
> 
> Sempre IMHO ovviamente.


C'è la differenza, eccome se c'è :up:


----------



## Loredana (16 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi hai già deciso, almeno in parte.
> 
> Vedi, quando mi riferivo al fatto di non considerare tuo marito uno sprovveduto facevo riferimento proprio alle sue capacità di gestire una situazione come questa. Purtroppo queste capacità sono fortemente condizionate dalla tua posizione, che hai ben definito adesso.
> 
> ...



Grazie Jon per i tuoi post....ti rispondo brevemente..si penso che esistano persone che possano condividere ed essere compatibili con la mia visione del mondo..non è così difficile..non cerco la luna ma solo uomini con dei principi. IL discorso che faccio non è solo rivolto all'universo maschile..ho pochi amici stretti con cui condivido la  mia vita e tantissimi conoscenti con cui condivido tante parti della mia vita..!!!! Io non l'ho ancora condannato ...abbiamo alle spalle una vita assieme malgrado la nostra età relativamente giovane..abbiamo una bimba insieme fortemente voluta e desiderata..da me ma sopratutto da lui..abbiamo un passato fatto di tante esperienze condivise alcune anche dolorose..insomma..io prendo tempo e rifletto. Del retso non credo di essere condannabile se voglio capire bene quello che ci sta capitando. Lui non mi da risposte..non si sa spiegare questa èparentesi adolescenziale..e io non riesco a intavolare un discorso maturo. Se lui non mi parla che cosa posso fare io??? Se lui mi dice "non so cosa mia sia preso" non so perchè ho fatto quello che ho fatto..non so perchè mi stavo per trombare una e mi sono fermato in tempo..ok si è fermato ma a monte c'è tutta la fase di corteggiamento..l'uscita in un locale, i baci le passeggiate al chiaro di luna. Ok essere comprensive ma sulla base di cosa posso comprendere? Devo essere felice perchè si è fermato in tempo? in tempo per chi? per quel che mi riguarda è andato anche troppo oltre. Io ho avuto tante occasioni di tradire, sono una bella donna, ho un lavoro che mi premette di incontrare gente e di stare lontana da casa se lo voglio..ma non ho mai ceduto alle lusinghe altrui, nè ho avuto bisogno di evadere in questa maniera..se l'evasione comporta dolore per altri..bè allora mi fermo prima. Lo so che la maggior parte di voi mi darà contro ma è difficile spiagare tutto su un forum..Grazie comunque ancora per i tuoi preziosi post. Condivido molte cose che mi hai scritto.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il sesso spesso è uno strumento, e non il fine.
> Così come si mangia per una molteplicità di motivivi che non sono riconducibili al soddisfacimento della fame, allo stesso modo si fa sesso, o si può fare sesso.
> Per amore, per fingere amore, per compiacenza, per ottenere qualcosa, per noia, per anestetizzare un dolore, per recuperare una sconfitta, per dimostrare che si è indipendenti dalla moglie, dalla madre, per provare a se stessi che si vale qualcosa, che si è piacenti ecc ecc .
> Il sesso non sempre è per il sesso.
> ...


Sì è anche così, ma quando si è consapevoli di questo e si continua a fare il criceto dentro la ruota forse bisognerebbe cercare un aiuto eh.


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Grazie Jon per i tuoi post....ti rispondo brevemente..si penso che esistano persone che possano condividere ed essere compatibili con la mia visione del mondo..non è così difficile..non cerco la luna ma solo uomini con dei principi. IL discorso che faccio non è solo rivolto all'universo maschile..ho pochi amici stretti con cui condivido la  mia vita e tantissimi conoscenti con cui condivido tante parti della mia vita..!!!! Io non l'ho ancora condannato ...abbiamo alle spalle una vita assieme malgrado la nostra età relativamente giovane..abbiamo una bimba insieme fortemente voluta e desiderata..da me ma sopratutto da lui..abbiamo un passato fatto di tante esperienze condivise alcune anche dolorose..insomma..io prendo tempo e rifletto. Del retso non credo di essere condannabile se voglio capire bene quello che ci sta capitando. Lui non mi da risposte..non si sa spiegare questa èparentesi adolescenziale..e io non riesco a intavolare un discorso maturo. Se lui non mi parla che cosa posso fare io??? Se lui mi dice "non so cosa mia sia preso" non so perchè ho fatto quello che ho fatto..non so perchè mi stavo per trombare una e mi sono fermato in tempo..ok si è fermato ma a monte c'è tutta la fase di corteggiamento..l'uscita in un locale, i baci le passeggiate al chiaro di luna. Ok essere comprensive ma sulla base di cosa posso comprendere? Devo essere felice perchè si è fermato in tempo? in tempo per chi? per quel che mi riguarda è andato anche troppo oltre. Io ho avuto tante occasioni di tradire, sono una bella donna, ho un lavoro che mi premette di incontrare gente e di stare lontana da casa se lo voglio..ma non ho mai ceduto alle lusinghe altrui, nè ho avuto bisogno di evadere in questa maniera..se l'evasione comporta dolore per altri..bè allora mi fermo prima. Lo so che la maggior parte di voi mi darà contro ma è difficile spiagare tutto su un forum..Grazie comunque ancora per i tuoi preziosi post. Condivido molte cose che mi hai scritto.


Loredana, so che ti senti defraudata. E' per questo che, bollando tuo marito e pensando che possa esserci di meglio, ora guardi altrove, o almeno ci provi.

So anche che non stai pensando ad altri uomini potenzialmente compatibili e plausibili con i tuoi valori, ma devi sapere, è solo il mio modesto punto di vista, che non troverai la tua strada ideale abbandonandone una per prenderne un'altra nuova da percorrere.

I percorsi portano sempre da qualche parte ma devi scegliere di saltare o aggirare gli ostacoli che ti si presentano. Il miglioramento passa attraverso la costanza, io la chiamo continuità. In questo ambito tuo marito potrà fare un grosso e bel lavoro, ma anche tu potrai ottenere qualcosa da questa esperienza.

Per esperienza ti dico di non abbandonare, non che il tuo rapporto non sia fallimentare, ma pri ma di prendere certe decisioni devi sapere che col tempo guarderai l'accaduto da una prospettiva del tutto diversa. E spero per te che non resti imbrigliata in questi pensieri rimanendo in un inutile limbo.

Lui si vergogna enormemente, credo. Non censurarlo e compi uno sforzo in più per consentirgli di aprirsi. Non è facile per lui.

Tu lo conosci invece, potresti ottenere l'uomo che vuoi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il succo del discorso è proprio quello. La zona intima personale c'è e ci sarà sempre, è più che lecito.
> 
> La differenza sta nel sapersi controllare e non lasciarsi prendere la mano mentre si tenta di entrare in quel luogo, che in definitiva è il giardino privato e nascosto di ognuno. In quel posto ci sentiamo benissimo perchè riusciamo a far convivere tutti gli aspetti del nostro carattere ed è anche il posto dove tutti i nostri bisogni possono essere soddisfatti senza che vi sia il bisogno di renderne conto a chicchessia. E' un'oasi.
> 
> ...


Si!
Spece quando due individui sono molto diversi e hanno due vite molto diverse...no?
Ti dico una cosa...
Io sono un musicista e lo sanno tutti...no?
Mia moglie è totalmente fuori dal mio mondo musicale...
Qui ad esempio abbiamo un uomo solo con le sue perversioni e parenoie...
Guarda...

[video=youtube;clDtiewclmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDtiewclmg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> o signur tutto stò casino per non aver trombato nessuna? Non è che stai esagerando?
> Consiglio . tu comincia a chattare con me poi vediamo come va a finire!


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu chi sei? L'ISTAT?
> 
> E comunque ti garantisco che non è così. Mi sono fatta una cultura in materia, è un argomento su cui sono imbattibile, insieme alla pornografia e alla sessodipendenza.
> 
> ...


Ho raccolti dati tra i comuni mortali...che ho incontrato nei miei viaggi notturni nella statale 11 tra vicenza e verona...spece tra verona e peschiera...
Non tra gli uomini di classe medio alta...

Io ho sempre avuto un fascino incredibile verso le persone umili, semplici e quotidiane...

I locali e le escorts...eheheheeeheh...costano e parecchio...

Mah per me il sesso è una passione della vita...molto sana...e non è mai stata un'ossessione...

Non c'è un perchè perchè tuo marito ha fatto quel che ha fatto...
Ti ho detto come è quel mondo no?
Lui ci è solo finito dentro inconsapevolmente...parte un trip...
Ma occhio quel trip è simile a quello con cui ci facciamo una mania con una persona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _*mille altre cose altrettanto belle e gratificanti
> 
> *_sarebbero? il sesso coinvolge tutti i sensi, difficile trovare qualcosa che possa fare altrettanto
> o sbaglio?
> può sembrare un discorso terra terra, ma d'altra parte è impossibile considerare il sesso lasciando perdere i sensi, secondo me!


Vero...
Ma cosa è il sesso senza sensi?
Porco cane è come suonare un pianoforte senza corde...
Invece che roba quando le tue dita diventano suono...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo sul neretto, in quanto appartenente alla categoria, e ovviamente lo faccio basandomi sul mio vissuto. A meno che i due interlocutori siano dei fessi, se uno dei due ha come scopo finale una sana trombata, potrebbe mettersi anche a parlare della Teoria dei Massimi Sistemi e di nozioni di Macroeconomia, ma se l'altro non è un pollo, se ne accorge. E' per questo che dico che si riveste il sesso di troppa importanza. Si ricorre a trucchetti e stratagemmi, sprechi di energie fisiche ed emotive, solo perchè hai puntato una con un bel culo e vorresti portartela a letto. Se quelle energie fisiche ed emotive venissero usate per "conoscere" invece, il sesso potrebbe essere l'eventuale nuovo livello di conoscenza ma non quello fondamentale.....
> 
> Il giorno che leggerò di due amanti che raccontano di un pomeriggio passato al cinema, anzichè in un motel o in un parcheggio a rivestire un'orgasmetto rubato alla quotidianità e alla noia di significati che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, bhè, forse quel giorno avrò letto la storia di persone che non se la raccontano......


Eccomi!
Ho forse mai raccontato cosa ho fatto o faccio con una delle mie amanti?
Eccomi...
Io a solo sesso...mi stanco molto presto...
E spece se è sempre con una donna...
Il fatto è...che preferisco di gran lunga...che si pensi che con le mie amiche...siano solo squallide ciavadine...così questo mi protegge...da tutto il resto...che è di gran lunga più importante...eh?

Due amanti...
NOn amano parlare di loro due...ricordatelo!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loredana ha detto:


> Grazie Jon per i tuoi post....ti rispondo brevemente..si penso che esistano persone che possano condividere ed essere compatibili con la mia visione del mondo..non è così difficile..non cerco la luna ma solo uomini con dei principi. IL discorso che faccio non è solo rivolto all'universo maschile..ho pochi amici stretti con cui condivido la  mia vita e tantissimi conoscenti con cui condivido tante parti della mia vita..!!!! Io non l'ho ancora condannato ...abbiamo alle spalle una vita assieme malgrado la nostra età relativamente giovane..abbiamo una bimba insieme fortemente voluta e desiderata..da me ma sopratutto da lui..abbiamo un passato fatto di tante esperienze condivise alcune anche dolorose..insomma..io prendo tempo e rifletto. Del retso non credo di essere condannabile se voglio capire bene quello che ci sta capitando. Lui non mi da risposte..non si sa spiegare questa èparentesi adolescenziale..e io non riesco a intavolare un discorso maturo. Se lui non mi parla che cosa posso fare io??? Se lui mi dice "non so cosa mia sia preso" non so perchè ho fatto quello che ho fatto..non so perchè mi stavo per trombare una e mi sono fermato in tempo..ok si è fermato ma a monte c'è tutta la fase di corteggiamento..l'uscita in un locale, i baci le passeggiate al chiaro di luna. Ok essere comprensive ma sulla base di cosa posso comprendere? Devo essere felice perchè si è fermato in tempo? in tempo per chi? per quel che mi riguarda è andato anche troppo oltre. Io ho avuto tante occasioni di tradire, sono una bella donna, ho un lavoro che mi premette di incontrare gente e di stare lontana da casa se lo voglio..ma non ho mai ceduto alle lusinghe altrui, nè ho avuto bisogno di evadere in questa maniera..se l'evasione comporta dolore per altri..bè allora mi fermo prima. Lo so che la maggior parte di voi mi darà contro ma è difficile spiagare tutto su un forum..Grazie comunque ancora per i tuoi preziosi post. Condivido molte cose che mi hai scritto.


TU ti fai troppi problemi eh?
Dai non fare la cosidetta moglie rompicoglioni no?
Lascialo in pace...
E' un uomo.

Se un uomo non parla: NON HA NIENTE DA DIRE.

Quali sono i fatti?
Il bambino ha messo un dito nella nutella dentro la credenza.
La mammina se n'è accorta.
Lo ha sgamato.
Lui si è vergognato e si è nascosto e mogio mogio ha detto non so perchè l'ho fatto.
Fine della storia.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fine della storia.


Tu dici? Io avrei dei dubbi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Tu dici? Io avrei dei dubbi.


Ok allora andiamo avanti come delle pazze a sfracassare i coglioni al malcapitato...
Che pur di farti mollare la presa...tenterà l'impossibile...estrarre la risposta alle tue questioni come una carta da un mazzo...e pregando che sia quella giusta...altrimenti si ritroverà ancora più infognato in certe questioni....

ma quando capiremo che è importante e fondamentale solo quello che c'è tra due coniugi...quando sono tra lui e lei...e tutto il resto non c'entra un'emerita cippa eh?

Lui è fuori con gli amici...
Cosa ti importa di cosa fa o non fa eh?

Allora ok...se è tradimento quello che Loredana ha postato...
Ho inziato il giorno stesso delle nozze...e in questi 17 anni...mi sono fatto più donne di quante santi possa contenere un calendario ok?

Datemi il premio...
Maggior traditore del mondo...e che sia finita la storia...

Ma che palle diosanto...
Uno non può neanche divertirsi un po' con gli amici...giocattolare con una...che paffete gli va in mona il matrimonio...ma da non credere eh?

Cosa deve fare un uomo? Eh?
Uscire con gli amici e portarsi la foto della moglie...sul taschino e ogni quindici minuti guardarla?

Pensa ciò che grande amore nasce...con una conosciuta na sera...e strucconata un poco...ma da non credere eh?
Ma poveri noi eh?

Ok ho confuso le due storie...
Ma il concetto è buono lo stesso...

Quante storie per due chat...
Allora idem...
Ok vale...stesso premio...il catalogo delle donne supera quello della madamina di don giovanni...
Ok ragazze...sono innamorato di quindici donne al giorno...
Quindici donne sulla cassa del morto...

Ogni tanto qui e là...vagheggia nella mia mente...il pensiero...oh cazzo ho una moglie...che poverina sarà là sul divano sola soletta...che piangendo mi aspetta...che le dia...un briciolo di attenzioni...

Ma robe da non credere eh?

MA SONO QUESTE LE DIFFICOLTA' DELLA VITA EH?
Tuo marito che giocattola con due troie in internet eh?

Ma si può?


----------



## Loradana (16 Gennaio 2012)

*Eh no*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok allora andiamo avanti come delle pazze a sfracassare i coglioni al malcapitato...
> Che pur di farti mollare la presa...tenterà l'impossibile...estrarre la risposta alle tue questioni come una carta da un mazzo...e pregando che sia quella giusta...altrimenti si ritroverà ancora più infognato in certe questioni....
> 
> ma quando capiremo che è importante e fondamentale solo quello che c'è tra due coniugi...quando sono tra lui e lei...e tutto il resto non c'entra un'emerita cippa eh?
> ...


non hai letto bene...non ha solo giocattolato su di una chat..ma con una troia era sul punto di farsela solo che non sono andati fino in fondo e non lo hanno fatto attraverso una chat ma di persona..ok è vero che non hanno consumato fino in fondo ma si sono fermati ad una limonata per rimanere in tema adolescenziale..quindi ok che non c'è stato un rapporto sessuale ma mi dici che cazzo ci fa un uomo sposato a limonare con una ragazzetta???? Se poi da moglie devo stare ferma e non rompere i coglioni bè abbiamo una visione un tantino diversa del matrimonio..


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loradana ha detto:


> non hai letto bene...non ha solo giocattolato su di una chat..ma con una troia era sul punto di farsela solo che non sono andati fino in fondo e non lo hanno fatto attraverso una chat ma di persona..ok è vero che non hanno consumato fino in fondo ma si sono fermati ad una limonata per rimanere in tema adolescenziale..quindi ok che non c'è stato un rapporto sessuale ma mi dici che cazzo ci fa un uomo sposato a limonare con una ragazzetta???? Se poi da moglie devo stare ferma e non rompere i coglioni bè abbiamo una visione un tantino diversa del matrimonio..


Se ci si sposa, lo si dovrebbe fare per sempre. Non si conosce mai fino in fondo una persona fino a che certi difetti, prima insignificanti, diventano molto importanti perché amplificano altri difetti della stessa persona, e piano piano ne logorano l'immagine preconcetta costituita durante la fase dell'innamoramento. L'enorme difficoltà è, in sintesi, di conoscere fino in fondo la persona con la quale si intende passare la propria vita per sempre. Quindi, la domanda che ci si dovrebbe porre prima di effettuare tale passo (alla quale di norma non si sa rispondere con obiettività) è: sono sicuro/sicura che colui/colei che sto per sposare è la persona che godrà sempre della mia totale fiducia? E viceversa?
Magari avere la risposta subito. Molto spesso la risposta non è quella che ci aspettavamo, e, se ci va bene, è perché abbiamo avuto culo.
Questo per dirti cosa? Che tuo marito, evidentemente, non lo conoscevi così bene, e ne hai avuta la dimostrazione. Probabilmente non saprai mai perché ha fatto un gesto come quello. Avrai idee, costruirai ipotesi, penserai probabilmente per notti intere all'accaduto e, la cosa buffa, è che anche se lui te lo dicesse nel modo più verosimile possibile, tu metterai sempre in dubbio la sua parola.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Loradana ha detto:


> non hai letto bene...non ha solo giocattolato su di una chat..ma con una troia era sul punto di farsela solo che non sono andati fino in fondo e non lo hanno fatto attraverso una chat ma di persona..ok è vero che non hanno consumato fino in fondo ma si sono fermati ad una limonata per rimanere in tema adolescenziale..quindi ok che non c'è stato un rapporto sessuale ma mi dici che cazzo ci fa un uomo sposato a limonare con una ragazzetta???? Se poi da moglie devo stare ferma e non rompere i coglioni bè abbiamo una visione un tantino diversa del matrimonio..


Si molto diversa...
La mia?
AMO TUTTE LE DONNE...
Ma ne no ho sposato una sola...per fortuna eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Da quanti anni sei sposata?

Facciamo conto che io sia un fantastico albero da frutta eh?
Sono in un giardino...TU ti pappi tutti i frutti eh? Non cresco nel tuo giardino eh?

Ma ecco che crescendo...qualche ramo sfora nel vicinato...ed ecco che qualcuno si mangia qualche frutto pure lui...
CHE TI CAMBIA?
Ti cambia la vita?

Comunque ho già detto che io sono il peggiore traditore che si sia mai visto sulla faccia della terra...
Credimi peccato che sono nato dopo Dante Alighieri...altrimenti credimi nel suo Inferno metteva me al posto di Giuda...

Vuoi il mio parere?
Ai fini di un matrimonio quello che ha fatto tuo marito sono CAZZATE.
E io al suo posto avrei risposto così nel letto...
Si e allora problemi? Eh?
Ti ho mai forse vietato di fare quel che vuoi in internet?
EH?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si molto diversa...
> La mia?
> AMO TUTTE LE DONNE...
> Ma ne no ho sposato una sola...per fortuna eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile:


Ho avuto una visione...
Dantesca...

In fondo all'inferno là Contepinceton e Chiara Matraini che litigano per la palma di peggior traditore...
E là davanti a Lucifero...a dire...
No..tento io me ne sono fatte di più...no io ne ho succhiati di più...ecc...ecc...Il COnte agguerittissimo sentenzia...io mi sono fottuto l'Idra a sette teste...la Matra...ah io ho spompinato i 4 cavalieri dell'apocalisse...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Arrivo là e dico all'iscariota...sporco giudeo levati dai coglioni...e la matra fa...no lasciami bruto e sto porco giuda...che li scopo entrambe...

E fu sera e fu mattina terzo giorno!


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MA SONO QUESTE LE DIFFICOLTA' DELLA VITA EH?
> Tuo marito che giocattola con due troie in internet eh?
> 
> Ma si può?


Al di là dell'uso del termine "troia" che mi irrita sempre. Connotazione negativa per la donna e invece l'uomo che giocattola è il gran figo eh. Comunque, partiamo dal presupposto che ho il diritto di scegliere e i bambini che fanno le marachelle sono bambini appunto. Vicino a me vorrei un uomo adulto, capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità e che condivida il mio modo di intendere la vita. Io non giocattolo con i "troia maschi" e vorrei un compagno che facesse altrettanto.


----------



## pop (17 Gennaio 2012)

*risposta*

LA VITA E' UNA SOLA. IL SESSO E' BELLO. VIVIAMOLA


----------



## Andy (17 Gennaio 2012)

pop ha detto:


> LA VITA E' UNA SOLA. IL SESSO E' BELLO. VIVIAMOLA


Ecco, la definizione di "traditore".
Quindi se ne discute ancora?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Loradana ha detto:


> non hai letto bene...non ha solo giocattolato su di una chat..ma con una troia era sul punto di farsela solo che non sono andati fino in fondo e non lo hanno fatto attraverso una chat ma di persona..ok è vero che non hanno consumato fino in fondo ma si sono fermati ad una limonata per rimanere in tema adolescenziale..quindi ok che non c'è stato un rapporto sessuale ma mi dici che cazzo ci fa un uomo sposato a limonare con una ragazzetta???? Se poi da moglie devo stare ferma e non rompere i coglioni bè abbiamo una visione un tantino diversa del matrimonio..


Ha sbagliato. Senza dubbio.
Ed è normale che tu, una volta scopertolo, sia rimasta fortemente turbata dal suo comportamento. Hai scoperto un lato di lui che neanche sospettavi.
Ora devi decidere: non riesci a perdonare la sua debolezza di fronte al tuo fare (giustamente) inquisitorio, o non riesci a perdonare che ti abbia quasi, e sottolineo quasi, tradito?
Per me il punto è questo.


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non credo sia il caso di sminuire le azioni del marito. Lui non ha solo giocato alla conquista dietro l'anonimato, si è anche esposto. In realtà è andato oltre.

Ma è anche vero che già dal momento in cui ti allontani dalla coppia chattando hai già messo in moto un meccanismo del quale non hai consapevolezza, andare oltre è solo un escalation di impulsi determinati da una progressiva perdita di coscienza e controllo. Non è sempre cosi, è chiaro, ma questo mi sembra il caso del marito di Loredana.

E' altrettanto vero che, dal punto di vista del marito, giocare virtualmente e poi tentare un approccio sono azioni che per lui hanno lo stesso valore, cioè nullo se si considera il lato sentimentale.

Il punto è che Loredana giudica, a ragione, l'accaduto da una prospettiva del tutto diversa. Non solo, in questo momento è nella posizione di giudicare le azioni del marito in  maniera più razionale ed è ben cosciente che quelle azioni sono sì di poco significato, se prese per quello che sono, ma che acquisiscono gravità e importanza nel momento in cui descrivono lo stato mentale del marito.

Bisogna capire che lei si è ritrovata sola e spiazzata. Ha detto che, col marito o senza, vede tutto sommato un futuro che le fa un po' paura.
Oltre alla stima del marito ha perso anche una parte di se. Il problema non è riuscire a convincerla della banalità delle azioni del marito, ma è il come lei possa da tutto questo recuperare quello che sente depredato o che, addirittura, non è mai stato.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Banalizzare è senza dubbio sbagliato. Ma razionalizzare quanto è accaduto mi sembra l'unica strada per uscire da questa crisi: in un  senso o nell'altro.
In questo momento Loredana è arrabbiata e sgomenta (in maniera giustificata, si intende);ma anche le reazioni del marito sono dettate solo dalla emotività, dalla vergogna.
Mi rendo conto che razionalizzare un comportamento adolescenziale può sembrare ridicolo..ma questa coppia ha in piedi un matrimonio ed una figlia.  Non si può agire solo d'istinto, ma cercare di capire perchè quel che è stato è avvenuto, e cosa ha significato sia per lui che per lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Anche io nella mia vita ho tradito e ho compiuto azioni a cui adesso neanche riesco a credere...eppure non sono normalmente nè fragile, nè poco affidabile. L'importante è ritornare in sè. Insomma, un episodio, per quanto possa risultare sconvolgente, è sempre un episodio, e non lo si può portare a paradigma di una esistenza intera.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

pop ha detto:


> LA VITA E' UNA SOLA. IL SESSO E' BELLO. VIVIAMOLA


Ave a te o Sommo Pop...mi sa che a naso tu abbia qualcosa in comune con me.Io questa frase l'ho scritta da un pezzo,ma qui'il messaggio non arriva..e'un muro di gomma.Pensano agli psichiatri,ai percorsi di coppia,al confessore..al povero marito che...una sera esce con gli amici e va un po'oltre....e allora,piangono,si vogliono separare...mi fanno tanto ridere...tradimenti virtuali,chat,msn.....

Caro Pop,ho tre amici,che lottano con lo schifoso cancro,e non so se vinceranno.....purtroppo questa e'lavita,e ogni istante va preso e goduto..altro che rosario...suore..preti...beghine..bigotti..oltranzisti...

ci voleva..mi sono levato un sassolino dalla scarpa


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave a te o Sommo Pop...mi sa che a naso tu abbia qualcosa in comune con me.Io questa frase l'ho scritta da un pezzo,ma qui'il messaggio non arriva..e'un muro di gomma.Pensano agli psichiatri,ai percorsi di coppia,al confessore..al povero marito che...una sera esce con gli amici e va un po'oltre....e allora,piangono,si vogliono separare...mi fanno tanto ridere...tradimenti virtuali,chat,msn.....
> 
> Caro Pop,ho tre amici,che lottano con lo schifoso cancro,e non so se vinceranno.....purtroppo questa e'lavita,e ogni istante va preso e goduto..altro che rosario...suore..preti...beghine..bigotti..oltranzisti...
> 
> ci voleva..mi sono levato un sassolino dalla scarpa


No scusa Lothar ma tu credi che chi non va al cucco selvaggio come fai tu non scopi? Sveglia su


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave a te o Sommo Pop...mi sa che a naso tu abbia qualcosa in comune con me.Io questa frase l'ho scritta da un pezzo,ma qui'il messaggio non arriva..e'un muro di gomma.Pensano agli psichiatri,ai percorsi di coppia,al confessore..al povero marito che...una sera esce con gli amici e va un po'oltre....e allora,piangono,si vogliono separare...mi fanno tanto ridere...tradimenti virtuali,chat,msn.....
> 
> Caro Pop,ho tre amici,che lottano con lo schifoso cancro,e non so se vinceranno.....purtroppo questa e'lavita,e ogni istante va preso e goduto..altro che rosario...suore..preti...beghine..bigotti..oltranzisti...
> 
> ci voleva..mi sono levato un sassolino dalla scarpa


Il messaggio è arrivato eccome. Ma che vuoi, se uno poi non è capace di fare le stesse cose, per diversi motivi, vuoi fargliene pure una colpa?

Fai quello che senti, l'importante e che tu ti senta bene. Forse non sarà brutto come il cancro, ma anche un partner imbufalito o una famiglia distrutta possono essere ugualmente paurosi.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave a te o Sommo Pop...mi sa che a naso tu abbia qualcosa in comune con me.Io questa frase l'ho scritta da un pezzo,ma qui'il messaggio non arriva..e'un muro di gomma.Pensano agli psichiatri,ai percorsi di coppia,al confessore..al povero marito che...una sera esce con gli amici e va un po'oltre....e allora,piangono,si vogliono separare...mi fanno tanto ridere...tradimenti virtuali,chat,msn.....
> 
> Caro Pop,ho tre amici,che lottano con lo schifoso cancro,e non so se vinceranno.....purtroppo questa e'lavita,e ogni istante va preso e goduto..altro che rosario...suore..preti...beghine..bigotti..oltranzisti...
> 
> ...


Beh, questa non la passo a nessuno:
Chi lotta contro un male grave come il cancro, tutto ha voglia fi fare che cazzeggiare sulle chat erotiche.
E sarebbe di buon gusto cambuiare discorso.


----------



## Skizzofern (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave a te o Sommo Pop...mi sa che a naso tu abbia qualcosa in comune con me.Io questa frase l'ho scritta da un pezzo,ma qui'il messaggio non arriva..e'un muro di gomma.Pensano agli psichiatri,ai percorsi di coppia,al confessore..al povero marito che...una sera esce con gli amici e va un po'oltre....e allora,piangono,si vogliono separare...mi fanno tanto ridere...tradimenti virtuali,chat,msn.....
> 
> Caro Pop,ho tre amici,che lottano con lo schifoso cancro,e non so se vinceranno.....purtroppo questa e'lavita,e ogni istante va preso e goduto..altro che rosario...suore..preti...beghine..bigotti..oltranzisti...
> *
> ci voleva..mi sono levato un sassolino dalla scarpa*


Ecco. Ora torna ad unire i puntini della settimana enigmistica


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh, questa non la passo a nessuno:
> Chi lotta contro un male grave come il cancro, tutto ha voglia fi fare che cazzeggiare sulle chat erotiche.
> E sarebbe di buon gusto cambuiare discorso.


Non hai capito.

Lui voleva mandarti il messaggio del come la vita sia breve e dura. Meglio prenderla a scopate, per lui è terapeutico e previene prima di curare.

Può o non può fare come gli pare? Io dico di si.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> 
> Lui voleva mandarti il messaggio del come la vita sia breve e dura. Meglio prenderla a scopate, per lui è terapeutico e previene prima di curare.
> 
> Può o non può fare come gli pare? Io dico di si.


Pe quanto mi riguarda può vivere chattando con le ventenni....evitando però di metterci in mezzo le malattie ed similia.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Al di là dell'uso del termine "troia" che mi irrita sempre. Connotazione negativa per la donna e invece l'uomo che giocattola è il gran figo eh. Comunque, partiamo dal presupposto che ho il diritto di scegliere e i bambini che fanno le marachelle sono bambini appunto. Vicino a me vorrei un uomo adulto, capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità e che condivida il mio modo di intendere la vita. Io non giocattolo con i "troia maschi" e vorrei un compagno che facesse altrettanto.


Ma fidati...nel mio mondo...eheheheheeh...quella parola...eheheheheheh...ha un significato che...se te le senti dire...da me...diventa per le tue orecchie...ehi mi piaci un casino!

Ogni termine possiede un significato e un significante...leggi che so forme del parlare di Goffman...e scoprirai che un termine non è mai universale oggettivo: ma dipende da chi lo pronuncia e in quale contesto...

Io se voglio offendere una donna...non uso troia...ma frigida no? O rompicoglioni...
Ma che rompicoglioni di donna che sei eh? Ma che beghina stronza...comandonachevuolesempreavereragione...
Allora se inizio così...sto attaccando...

Ma se ti sussurro all'orecchio...troia...e ti si bagna...sai con chi hai a che fare...

Tu non giocattoli?
Scelte tue...
Molte: lo fanno e non si fanno tante menate...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche io nella mia vita ho tradito e ho compiuto azioni a cui adesso neanche riesco a credere...eppure non sono normalmente nè fragile, nè poco affidabile. L'importante è ritornare in sè. Insomma, un episodio, per quanto possa risultare sconvolgente, è sempre un episodio, e non lo si può portare a paradigma di una esistenza intera.


Vero? Condivido...
Ma pensa a come restano spiazzate quelle che pensano di avere il completo controllo sul marito e poi scoprono che lui sfugge da tutti i cantoni eh?
Sai come ci restano di merda?
Come hai osato tu maschio vermiciattolo..sfuggire alla signorina trinciabue?
Eh?
Tu in internet ti comporti come dico io perchè tu...ti piaccia o meno...sei un uomo sposato a ME.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pe quanto mi riguarda può vivere chattando con le ventenni....evitando però di metterci in mezzo le malattie ed similia.


Beh dato che ho il problema in casa...
Se chattare aiutasse a farle pensare meno...a medici...visite...ospedali...controlli...effetti di farmaci...ecc..ecc..ecc..
Ben venga eh?
Una magari si svaga con lo shopping compulsivo e selvaggio...uno si fa 4 seghe sognando le donnine del web eh?


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fidati...nel mio mondo...eheheheheeh...quella parola...eheheheheheh...ha un significato che...se te le senti dire...da me...diventa per le tue orecchie...ehi mi piaci un casino!
> 
> Ogni termine possiede un significato e un significante...leggi che so forme del parlare di Goffman...e scoprirai che un termine non è mai universale oggettivo: ma dipende da chi lo pronuncia e in quale contesto...
> 
> ...


in effetti hai ragione tu: in fondo ognuno si relaziona con chi è in sintonia con certi atteggiamenti e approcci.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> 
> Lui voleva mandarti il messaggio del come la vita sia breve e dura. Meglio prenderla a scopate, per lui è terapeutico e previene prima di curare.
> 
> Può o non può fare come gli pare? Io dico di si.


Ciao Jon.Ho estremizzato,ma la cosa riguarda tutto,non solo le sbandate extra,che oggi ci siamo e domani non sa sa ,lo sappiamo tutti......che oggi l'euro non valga piu'niente pure...e che domani,mi tocco....,si torni a lira,dracma..etc..con catstrofe immane,anche quello lo sappiamo.Insomma siamo terreni..


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Jon.Ho estremizzato,ma la cosa riguarda tutto,non solo le sbandate extra,che oggi ci siamo e domani non sa sa ,lo sappiamo tutti......che oggi l'euro non valga piu'niente pure...e che domani,mi tocco....,si torni a lira,dracma..etc..con catstrofe immane,anche quello lo sappiamo.Insomma siamo terreni..


Diciamo che ti piace anche un po' provocare. In ogni caso sei padrone di goderti la vita come meglio credi e sinceramente non vedo perchè dovrebbe infastidire. Sappi però che, magari con modalità del tutto diverse dalla tua, anche gli alti sono in grado di discernere ciò che fa bene alla propria esistenza.


----------



## Skizzofern (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fidati...nel mio mondo...eheheheheeh...quella parola...eheheheheheh...ha un significato che...se te le senti dire...da me...diventa per le tue orecchie...ehi mi piaci un casino!
> 
> Ogni termine possiede un significato e un significante...leggi che so forme del parlare di Goffman...e scoprirai che un termine non è mai universale oggettivo: ma dipende da chi lo pronuncia e in quale contesto...
> 
> ...


E perchè mai dovresti offendere una donna dandole della frigida?
Essere frigide è come essere impotenti. Ti offendi se ti danno dell'impotente?
Da notare poi  l'accostamento frigida/rompicoglioni. Terrificante.
Ma da dove arrivi? direttamente dal set dei flinstones?:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Jon.Ho estremizzato,ma la cosa riguarda tutto,non solo le sbandate extra,che oggi ci siamo e domani non sa sa ,lo sappiamo tutti......che oggi l'euro non valga piu'niente pure...e che domani,mi tocco....,si torni a lira,dracma..etc..con catstrofe immane,anche quello lo sappiamo.Insomma siamo terreni..


...e non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè mai dovresti offendere una donna dandole della frigida?
> Essere frigide è come essere impotenti. Ti offendi se ti danno dell'impotente?
> Da notare poi  l'accostamento frigida/rompicoglioni. Terrificante.
> Ma da dove arrivi? direttamente dal set dei flinstones?:unhappy:


Perchè ai tuoi tempi le donne si vietavano il piacere per paura di apparire delle poco di buono...o delle malafemmine...
E si autoimponevano di essere frigide no?

Nei nostri tempi...
Più sei libera psicologicamente...più ne combini no?

Ma ovvio per davanti sempre tutte brave e sante...

Non lo so da dove arrivo...
Ma se continui a rompermi i coglioni...ti caccio un mondo in testa...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ai tuoi tempi le donne si vietavano il piacere per paura di apparire delle poco di buono...o delle malafemmine...
> E si autoimponevano di essere frigide no?
> 
> Nei nostri tempi...
> ...


ahahaha hai toccato un brutto argomento forse lo skizzato ne una in casa.....ma poi amico e'davvero colpa della donna o trovano solo invorniti??perche'io a questo proposito un po'd'esperienza l'avrei...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha hai toccato un brutto argomento forse lo skizzato ne una in casa.....ma poi amico e'davvero colpa della donna o trovano solo invorniti??perche'io a questo proposito un po'd'esperienza l'avrei...


A me lo dici?
Ma per cosa credi che mi cerchino? Eh?
Per la mia bella faccia eh?

Il problema è che poi ste qua...parlano...e si dicono?

Sei depressa...vai a farte un saltin sul conte no?:carneval::carneval:

Però poi...guai a dirghe troia eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

*Ciao*



Loredana ha detto:


> Ho recentemente scoperto che mio marito ha chattato per un mese, sotto falsa identità, con alcune donne su un forum. Con una ha finto una falsa identità e l'ha corteggiata con canzoni e testi poetici fingendo di essere una persona diersa da quello che è. La cosa mi ha molto turbata così in preda al sospetto ho iniziato a indagare su tutto. Scopro così che sempre durante quel mese ha organizzato un'uscita con persone che non conosco (2 ragazze e un ragazzo) e che è stato sul punto di andare a letto con una di queste due ma si è fermato prima che la cosa accadesse..quindi non c'è andato a letto a è stato sul punto di farlo. 'ho subito messo alle stertte chiedendogli se ci fosssero problemi e se olesse parlarmi di qualcosa..lui ha intuito doe olessi andare a parare ma ha negato. Era sera ede raamo a letto. Visto che negava gli ho detto che se non c'era nulla da nascondere arei acceso il suo computer e controllato la sua posta e in generale il suo Pc. Senza dettagliare tutto lui ha iniziato a frignare e si è nascosto sotto le lenzuola per la vergogna, più io leggeo cose dal suo pc al alta voce più lui si nasocndeva e mi imploraa di smettere dicendo proprio ti prego mi ergogno. Ovviamente lite furibonda, lui sbattuto fuori di casa, ui che ha implorato di non lasciarci che era stata la follia di un momento etc etc..il solito copione. Io sempre più allibita. Adesso sono qui a cercare di capire cosa può spingere un uomo di 35 anni che apparentemente ha tutto (un bel lavoro, uan famiglia, una vita sessuale etc) a dientare un bimbetto roncoglionito che chatta con delle ragazzine di 25 anni sperimentando le sue doti di latin lover. Ma sopratutto quella vergogna è tipica di tutti i traditori che vengono smascherati? Dov'è il mio errore? in cosa ho sbagliato? quali segnali avrei dovuto cogliere e non ho colto? è stata la follia di un  momento e lui era innamorato ma vittima del suo ego? e' diffficile pensare ad un fututo di coppia (non necessariamente con lui) senza proare paura..perchè se uno pensa che tutto vada per il meglio e pensa di aver accanto un uomo maturo e poi scopre che così non è..bè come si può avere ancora fiducia nell'altro e nell'amore?
> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi la sua opinione



Il tuo errore piu' grosso sarebbe quello di riprenderlo con te,si,l'amore esite eccome ma se non ti liberi di questo esserino non puoi trovarlo !!!!

Ma mandalo a fareinbipbip!

Ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me lo dici?
> Ma per cosa credi che mi cerchino? Eh?
> Per la mia bella faccia eh?
> 
> ...



allora poi..chissa'come e'che le non scopatrici sono sempre incazzate...e acide...dai amico ...facciamole nostre...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora poi..chissa'come e'che le non scopatrici sono sempre incazzate...e acide...dai amico ...facciamole nostre...


Sei sicuro?
Certe non scopatrici...
Lo sono per scelta o per conseguenza...no?

Si credono di avercela d'oro
Si credono di avercela solo loro
Ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

E la maledizione del conte si è abbattuta inesorabile su di loro eh?

Ma non hai mai notato come quelle incazzate e acide...passano la vita a denigrare le libertine?
Eh?


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora poi..chissa'come e'che le non scopatrici sono sempre incazzate...e acide...dai amico ...facciamole nostre...


Guardate che i morti di figa siete voi eh. Con tutto il rispetto  
Chi è soddisfatto della propria vita sessuale non ha bisogno di vantarsene raccontandolo in un forum eh.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Guardate che i morti di figa siete voi eh. Con tutto il rispetto
> Chi è soddisfatto della propria vita sessuale non ha bisogno di vantarsene raccontandolo in un forum eh.


Ma chi è che si vanta? Eh?
Scambiamo esperienze di vita...
E parliamo di cose che ci appassionano...appunto come consumatori diretti...

Un conto è sognare l'arrosto...
Un conto è mangiarlo e poi dire...ah era fantastico no?

Ma è vero...
SIamo insoddisfatti...
Siamo ingordi...

Non ne abbiamo mai abbastanza...eh?

Ohi...coadura mai paura...

Però noi non piangiamo!


----------



## Skizzofern (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ai tuoi tempi le donne si vietavano il piacere per paura di apparire delle poco di buono...o delle malafemmine...
> E si autoimponevano di essere frigide no?
> 
> Nei nostri tempi...
> ...


 Me sto proprio a cagà addosso


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non hai mai notato come quelle incazzate e acide...passano la vita a denigrare le libertine?
> Eh?


Vero vero vero vero


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi è che si vanta? Eh?
> Scambiamo esperienze di vita...
> E parliamo di cose che ci appassionano...appunto come consumatori diretti...
> 
> ...


Vedi dove sta la differenza? L'insoddisfazione cronica. Il riempire il vuoto. E' su quello che dovresti riflettere.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Guardate che i morti di figa siete voi eh. Con tutto il rispetto
> Chi è soddisfatto della propria vita sessuale non ha bisogno di vantarsene raccontandolo in un forum eh.


Cara Mk,qui sono altri a vantarsi,io e il Conte la mettiamo sempre sul goliardico,appunto perche'forum.
Nel mondo reale avviene l'esatto contrario,le mie attivita'extra non le sa nemmenoi mio fratello,ne il mio migliore amico.
Soddisfatto della vita sessuale?e'tutto relativo...un mio paesano ha moglie e due amanti,e continua a cacciare lo stesso....io sto bene cosi'..


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mk,qui sono altri a vantarsi,io e il Conte la mettiamo sempre sul goliardico,appunto perche'forum.
> Nel mondo reale avviene l'esatto contrario,le mie attivita'extra non le sa nemmenoi mio fratello,ne il mio migliore amico.
> *Soddisfatto della vita sessuale?e'tutto relativo...un mio paesano ha moglie e due amanti,e continua a cacciare lo stesso*....io sto bene cosi'..


Appunto tutto è relativo. Ti sei mai chiesto Lothar perchè continui a cercare? Cosa ci sta dietro?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto tutto è relativo. Ti sei mai chiesto Lothar perchè continui a cercare? Cosa ci sta dietro?


ma io ors cerco per modo di dire...anche per tradire due donne e'un po'troppo.Dietro???non lo so Mk,e'come quando,raramente in autostrada mi scappa il piede,senza rischi in totale sicurezza,tutor non guardare...emozioni


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io ors cerco per modo di dire...anche per tradire due donne e'un po'troppo.Dietro???non lo so Mk,e'come quando,raramente in autostrada mi scappa il piede,senza rischi in totale sicurezza,tutor non guardare...emozioni


Non riescono a capire che noi non ci chiediamo il perchè di ogni cosa...
Per il semplice fatto che...
Non siamo fatti come loro eh?

Anch'io mai stato meglio amico mio...
Sembra che siano loro in perenne lotta contro il mondo...

Noi invece vediamo che il mondo è fatto così...no?

In fondo caro Lothar...
Dovremmo essere fedeli per forza...se non incontrassimo mai quelle che ci fanno certe propostine eh?

E tu sai meglio di me...
Che quelle che vogliono certe cose da noi...
Fanno tutto tranne che farci delle parenoie...no?

A queste donne...
Frega una cippa di minchia se siamo sposati o meno? NO.

E allora?
In do sta il problema?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non riescono a capire che noi non ci chiediamo il perchè di ogni cosa...
> Per il semplice fatto che...
> Non siamo fatti come loro eh?
> 
> ...


Che voi due come me del resto, lo siete


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io ors cerco per modo di dire...anche per tradire due donne e'un po'troppo.Dietro???non lo so Mk,e'come quando,raramente in autostrada mi scappa il piede,senza rischi in totale sicurezza,tutor non guardare...emozioni


Ed è sempre stato così Lothar? Anche da ragazzo?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che voi due come me del resto, lo siete


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ed è sempre stato così Lothar? Anche da ragazzo?


No.Ero invornito e chiuso,ma le cavolate le facevo eccome...ho guidato un mucchio di volte senza avere la patente..e parliamo di DS23 Pallas,che non era proprio auto semplice....
comunque il peggioramento,come fedelta'e'stato dopo i 50...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non riescono a capire che noi non ci chiediamo il perchè di ogni cosa...
> Per il semplice fatto che...
> Non siamo fatti come loro eh?
> 
> ...


caro amico come scrivo sotto,purtroppo non hi l'alibi',che hai tu io le cerco,senza motivo.
E come non bastasse,ridendo e scherzando...sto cercando la terza


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *No.Ero invornito e chiuso*,ma le cavolate le facevo eccome...ho guidato un mucchio di volte senza avere la patente..e parliamo di DS23 Pallas,che non era proprio auto semplice....
> comunque il peggioramento,come fedelta'e'stato dopo i 50...


Ecco, c'è sempre un perchè. Grazie Lothar.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro amico come scrivo sotto,purtroppo non hi l'alibi',che hai tu io le cerco,senza motivo.
> E come non bastasse,ridendo e scherzando...sto cercando la terza


E quale sarebbe il mio alibi? 
Non ho capito eh?
Finchè c'è mona c'è speranza no?

Sentimi bene...
Se mia moglie...sa come sono fatto e che cosa faccio...
E mi tiene così...vorrà dire che le vado bene così eh?

Infatti lei ride come una pazza delle storie del forum eh?
Ma quando vieni a trovarmi con tua moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe il mio alibi?
> Non ho capito eh?
> Finchè c'è mona c'è speranza no?
> 
> ...


uno dei due si e'invornito amico,prima ti sei ''assolto''scrivendo che se le donne ti vengono a cercare..non puoi tirarti indietro........io non ho neanche quell'alibi',volevo dire ì,perche'le cerco proprio..come sto facendo stasera

non hai capito un casso...tua moglie nessuna l'ha nominata


sai che ne parlavamo proprio qualche giorno fa??un sabato mattina che non lavoro,veniamo,lasciamo passare sta maledetta alta pressione che va via la nebbia..che ne dici??riscrvimi in priv nome tuo paese,voglio vedere strada..


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uno dei due si e'invornito amico,prima ti sei ''assolto''scrivendo che se le donne ti vengono a cercare..non puoi tirarti indietro........io non ho neanche quell'alibi',volevo dire ì,perche'le cerco proprio..come sto facendo stasera
> 
> non hai capito un casso...tua moglie nessuna l'ha nominata
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma sono felice che mi cerchino eh?
Vorrà dire che ci trovano qualcosa no?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma sono felice che mi cerchino eh?
> Vorrà dire che ci trovano qualcosa no?


beato te....io sto correndo dietro ad una tipa,che se la tira...sapessi che palle...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beato te....io sto correndo dietro ad una tipa,che se la tira...sapessi che palle...


Ce la puoi fare


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma sono felice che mi cerchino eh?
> Vorrà dire che ci trovano qualcosa no?


che strano chissa'perche'pensavo fosse...Cornedo Vicentino....ahahahahha


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce la puoi fare [/QUOT
> 
> molto improbabile...due picche nell'aria...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> molto improbabile...due picche nell'aria...:carneval:


Rilancia 

Rilancia fino a quando non può venire a vederti  (Lo diceva il Teribbile.....mica uno qualsiasi)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che strano chissa'perche'pensavo fosse...Cornedo Vicentino....ahahahahha


O San Vito di Le...guzza...no....

Ma io sono nativo di Porcellengo no?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O San Vito di Le...guzza...no....
> 
> Ma io sono nativo di Porcellengo no?


ah si??pero non avete le campane che fan Pon Pin....e neanche conoscete l'arte bolognese...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

*buonasera cervi..e'per voi*

Curnutone ca p' sta via mo' t' ne vai, 
'e femmene so' puttane 
e 'a vita so' tutt' guai, 
sta' canzone però t' rice 'a verità 
p' nu vas 'ncoppa 'a 'na zizza, 
p' stu cazz ca nun s'arrizza senza 'e te. 
allisceme stu bebbé. 



Altri testi su: http://www.angolotesti.it/S/testi_canzoni_squallor_983/testo_canzone_cornutone_30691.html
Tutto su Squallor: http://www.musictory.it/musica/Squallor
​


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Curnutone ca p' sta via mo' t' ne vai,
> 'e femmene so' puttane
> e 'a vita so' tutt' guai,
> sta' canzone però t' rice 'a verità
> ...


D'altronde...la classe non si sciacqua......


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> D'altronde...la classe non si sciacqua......


mica l'ho scritta io signor gatto


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica l'ho scritta io signor gatto


L'hanno scritta gli Squallor  Tu l'hai solo copiaincollata


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'hanno scritta gli Squallor  Tu l'hai solo copiaincollata



infatti e'quello che ho scritto....Napoli e Napoletani mi sono simpatici...sopratutto quando giocano a calcio come lunedi'
pero'Tuba cantata non so come sia,loro se non sbaglio sono milanesi...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti e'quello che ho scritto....Napoli e Napoletani mi sono simpatici...sopratutto quando giocano a calcio come lunedi'
> pero'Tuba cantata non so come sia,loro se non sbaglio sono milanesi...



Quindi i romani, per come hanno giocato a calcio qualche settimana fa ti dovrebbero stare altamente sulle palle. 

Gli Squallor erano di varie parti d'Italia, penso che l'unico napoletano sia stato Alfredo Cerruti, quelle che nelle canzoni era la voce narrante.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi i romani, per come hanno giocato a calcio qualche settimana fa ti dovrebbero stare altamente sulle palle.
> 
> Gli Squallor erano di varie parti d'Italia, penso che l'unico napoletano sia stato Alfredo Cerruti, quelle che nelle canzoni era la voce narrante.


 ma no perche'tra due domeniche vinciamo all'Olimpico e siamo pari


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi i romani, per come hanno giocato a calcio qualche settimana fa ti dovrebbero stare altamente sulle palle.
> 
> Gli Squallor erano di varie parti d'Italia, penso che l'unico napoletano sia stato Alfredo Cerruti, quelle che nelle canzoni era la voce narrante.


sono quasi tutti morti.c'erano anche boncompagni e gigi sabani


----------



## simone (18 Gennaio 2012)

non ti dico cos'è passato nella testa di tuo marito o cosa hai sbagliato tu, perchè probabilmente nessuno lo sa , ti dico che io lo faccio ed è solo un modo per evadere, per sentirsi diverso da quello che devi essere, per non deludere tutti quelli che contano su di te.
Ti dico che a ma piacerebbe "giocare" con mia moglie a chattare magari con coppie o altro e scherzare in modo diverso dal solito, so che è difficile ma provaci a capire tuo marito e magari troverete un modo per riconcigliarvi.
Non buttate via un amore ne per orgoglio ne per non dialogo per la famiglia si deve provare tutto poi si decide ma con serenità e non con rabbia . Se ti va di fare due chiacchiere e sentire il mio parere e se posso aiutarti scrivimi rilusinu@hotmail.it ciao e spero che prenderai la decisione giusta


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

ieri ho detto quasi tutti morti...oggi è morto bigazzi, occhio


----------

